# Roadside Memorials



## waupaca

Serves no purpose for roadside memorials. People are not there and who wants to be reminded that a loved one died there.


----------



## Sharon

Do a search....it's been discussed already.


----------



## kwillia

:erectingroadsidememorialforthisthread:


----------



## Elle

Sharon said:
			
		

> Do a search....it's been discussed already.


You can start here 

or here


----------



## allan1058

Paca, 

Im sure if it was one of your relatives you wouldnt be bringing it up, have some respect for some people that it actually means something to. Very ignorant of you to even bring it up, go find something else to nag about that won't hurt somebody's feelings.


----------



## willie

NIMBY or the front yard either.


----------



## Sharon

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Paca,  Very ignorant of you to even bring it up, go find something else to nag about that won't hurt somebody's feelings.



Actually it's a poll and topic for discussion on the main page of somd...



> Should markers be placed on our roads to indicate death in traffic accidents?
> So Far 141 people have said "Yes" and 514 people have said "No". Vote and make your opinion known. Have more to say on the subject? Expand your thoughts in the Survey Forum. Suggest a survey question and win something cool if yours is selected. Be sure to check out our other surveys, polls, quizzes and Contests.



http://somd.com/


----------



## allan1058

Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up, if families want to put something there for a while to remember their loved ones than so be it. Its not hurting anybody and helps them through the mourning process. Have some respect for the dead!


----------



## mAlice

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up, if families want to put something there for a while to remember their loved ones than so be it. Its not hurting anybody and helps them through the mourning process. Have some respect for the dead!




I have plenty of respect for the dead.  It's the living that I can't stomach.


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> It's the living that I can't stomach.


 Is this comment to imply that you can't stomach yourself?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up, if families want to put something there for a while to remember their loved ones than so be it. Its not hurting anybody and helps them through the mourning process. Have some respect for the dead!


How about having some respect for the living? It is no more ignorant to bring it up than it is for you to complain that it was brought up. I don't want to see them. It is a custom from some European and Hispanic countries. We don't live there; they live here. If I lived in their country, I should respect their customs. They live in this country and, until recently, we do not put up roadside memorials.


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Is this comment to imply that you can't stomach yourself?




You're too clever for me.


----------



## Sharon

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up


----------



## RoseRed

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Have some respect for the dead!



I do at the cemetary.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> We pay taxes  .I mean get real , Im sure u or some who has been with you in a car has thrown trash out .The day people stop throwing trash on the roads will be the day you can not be a hipocrite!! MY opinion


One time reply until you get your English skills together; your punctuation, grammar, and spelling are terrible. Learn to communicate intelligently.

I do not throw trash out of my vehicle window nor from a boat. I respect this world. I live in it and don't treat it as my personal trash dump. I also do not let others throw trash from my vehicle. We put the trash in a bag or the side pockets and clean them out and put the trash in a trash can later. So who is the hypocrite?


----------



## Hello6

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up, if families want to put something there for a while to remember their loved ones than so be it. Its not hurting anybody and helps them through the mourning process. Have some respect for the dead!



It hurts me to see dead stuffed animals and decaying balloons and cheap faded flowers abandoned on the side of the road.   Won't someone think of the children?
If you truly respect the dead, honor their memory where they are buried.  You don't see people leaving empty 40oz  bottles and cans at the hospitals to remember their homies.  
Then again, maybe your dead loved ones make you think of roadside trash. :shrug: That's not very respectful to their memory, is it now?


----------



## mAlice

Hello6 said:
			
		

> It hurts me to see dead stuffed animals and decaying balloons and cheap faded flowers abandoned on the side of the road.   Won't someone think of the children?
> If you truly respect the dead, honor their memory where they are buried.  You don't see people leaving empty 40oz  bottles and cans at the hospitals to remember their homies.
> Then again, maybe your dead loved ones make you think of roadside trash. :shrug: That's not very respectful to their memory, is it now?



Well said!


----------



## Hello6

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> To attack a persons grammer and spelling is to be weak.No dainty dish pan fingers here. I asume u get the point!!!



To type your posts like a 14 year old moron is annoying. No banana fingers here.  I assume you are retarded.


----------



## Hello6

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> Wow what is tyoe


The way you type, you know, like a retard.   Thought I'd help you out there by writing in a manner you'd comprehend.  Oh wait:

Hte wy u typ u no lke a retard thot id hep u out tere bye riting in a manr yud com...unndrstan

That better?


----------



## Hello6

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> ha i still copied it



ha u stil writ lik ur a retard


----------



## RoseRed

My cousin died alone in his apartment.  I don't go there to visit him or the new tenants.


----------



## Hello6

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> ha i still copied it


This post is useless without a quote.
Wait a minute, you're useless, so I guess that's appropriate.


----------



## Hello6

Detect Iggy?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My cousin died alone in his apartment.  I don't go there to visit him or the new tenants.


----------



## Hello6

I saw a bunch of  blue roadside memorials for some guy named Kerry/Edwards
:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Hello6 said:
			
		

> I saw a bunch of  blue roadside memorials for some guy named Kerry/Edwards
> :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> How about having some respect for the living? It is no more ignorant to bring it up than it is for you to complain that it was brought up. I don't want to see them. It is a custom from some European and Hispanic countries. We don't live there; they live here. If I lived in their country, I should respect their customs. They live in this country and, until recently, we do not put up roadside memorials.


 History lesson:  Who's country is this?  Not one group in particular last time I checked.  Many immigrated here from many different cultures.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My cousin died alone in his apartment.  I don't go there to visit him or the new tenants.


 I think the point is missed here and by many. People erect the roadside memorials not just to remember their loved one(s) but for others to take notice to the sad fact of automobile death. God forbid we not allow some reflection of the idiocy on the roads or should we continue to let the ignoramus who talks on their cell phone, eats a hoagie, and reads a book all at the same time while seemingly paying attention to the road.


----------



## Kain99

I haven't read the tread since it has been done so many fricking times before but I must say this:

People who worry about road side memorials, have extrodinarily small minds and small lives.  Who in their right mind drives down the road and gets upset about this?

Oh I know!  people who have not accepted their own mortality!  You are all gonna die, so just sit down and shut up already!


----------



## Hello6

Kain99 said:
			
		

> People who worry about road side memorials, have extrodinarily small minds and small lives.  Who in their right mind drives down the road and gets upset about this?
> 
> Oh I know!  people who have not accepted their own mortality!  You are all gonna die, so just sit down and shut up already!



 And I can only hope that some of you will die sooner than others......
:lame-o:


----------



## BuddyLee

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I haven't read the tread since it has been done so many fricking times before but I must say this:
> 
> People who worry about road side memorials, have extrodinarily small minds and small lives. Who in their right mind drives down the road and gets upset about this?
> 
> Oh I know!  people who have not accepted their own mortality!  You are all gonna die, so just sit down and shut up already!


   The things people worry over.


----------



## Kain99

Hello6 said:
			
		

> And I can only hope that some of you will die sooner than others......
> :lame-o:


Backatcha! Innocent Child Hater!


----------



## Hello6

No child is innocent.  Why do you think God lets them get runned over by cars?

(grammar error intentional so Kain, Buddy, Iggydetector could comprehend post)


----------



## Kain99

Hello6 said:
			
		

> No child is innocent.  Why do you think God lets them get runned over by cars?
> 
> (grammar error intentional so Kain, Buddy, Iggydetector could comprehend post)


Live your life tied in knots about nothing!  Doesn't effect me at all.


----------



## Hello6

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Live your life tied in knots about nothing!  Doesn't effect me at all.



Then why do you keep responding? my @ss


----------



## BuddyLee

Hello6 said:
			
		

> Then why do you keep responding? my @ss


 Because she's Kain.


----------



## Kain99

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Because she's Kain.


Thank you BL..... Some people are so slow!


----------



## Hello6

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Some people are so slow! wish someone would :killme:



Call the kettle black much?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My cousin died alone in his apartment.  I don't go there to visit him or the new tenants.




Roadside Memorials 11-08-2004 07:26 PM That's the truth! ~RR 

I don't doubt that it's true.  I was just picturing someone stopping by an apartment that a loved once lived in and putting flowers and teddy bears at the front door.


----------



## BuddyLee

elaine said:
			
		

> You're too clever for me.


 Must you state the obvious?


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> I have plenty of respect for the dead.  It's the living that I can't stomach.



I'll put up a memorial for you.  :sad:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> To attack a persons *grammer* and spelling is to be weak.No dainty dish pan fingers here. I *asume* *u* get the point!!!


:ding:
The words are grammar, assume, and you.

If you are accusing me of having "dainty dish pan fingers", you better check my av and consult others on this board that know me and my abilities. Touting my own abilities is not becoming. I am anything but dainty, and we have a dishwasher thank you very much. Spelling, grammar, punctuation, and typing errors are quite forgivable in chat. This is not chat. In chat, things are happening very rapidly and stuff happens. On a forum, the posts are a permanent record of a conversation. Your intellect or lack thereof shows in your posts.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> History lesson:  Who's country is this?  Not one group in particular last time I checked.  Many immigrated here from many different cultures.


While it is true that many different cultures formed this country, it has only been very recently that the new immigrants have imposed their culture on the one that has melded together over the last two hundred years. Our country has taken its own character and formed its own customs which do not include roadside memorials (which quickly become trash). The country belongs to the citizens; it does not belong to the immigrants. If people choose to come here to live, then they should expect to live by the current customs of the land, not impose their customs. They should expect to learn the language of the country, not expect us to accommodate them.

Since the schools no longer teach history that isn't politically correct, you probably don't know that there was a vote as to what the official language should be in the United States; the vote was between English and German. English won by one vote. If it had gone the other way, much of history would probably have changed since we would probably come in on the side of Germany in WWI. If we had, Germany would have probably ruled the world and there would not have been a WWII, but I digress.

I would expect to and did follow the customs of the countries that I lived in from time to time even though I was usually only there for 3 to 6 weeks. I tried to learn at least some of the language and do things like the locals rather than be an "ugly American". I expect those that come here to live (not just visit) to learn English and conform to the way of life as it exists. It is only our PC direction that has made this an issue. If someone had placed a "roadside memorial" even twenty years ago, it would have been cleared away by the road crews as soon as they saw it. Can't do that anymore because you might offend some minority group.


----------



## sunflower

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> :ding:
> The words are grammar, assume, and you.
> 
> If you are accusing me of having "dainty dish pan fingers", you better check my av and consult others on this board that know me and my abilities. Touting my own abilities is not becoming. I am anything but dainty, and we have a dishwasher thank you very much. Spelling, grammar, punctuation, and typing errors are quite forgivable in chat. This is not chat. In chat, things are happening very rapidly and stuff happens. On a forum, the posts are a permanent record of a conversation. Your intellect or lack thereof shows in your posts.


Last time i checked this was a form of entertainment?  I could care less how you spell as long as i can read it....


----------



## mAlice

sunflower said:
			
		

> I could care less how you spell as long as i can read it....



:ding:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sunflower said:
			
		

> Last time i checked this was a form of entertainment?  I could care less how you spell as long as i can read it....


I am not the only one that has gotten on to TruthDetector88 about his unintelligible posts. Spell as you like. Use correct or incorrect grammar. Punctuate correctly or not. It is *your* intellect that is showing.


----------



## sunflower

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I am not the only one that has gotten on to TruthDetector88 about his unintelligible posts. Spell as you like. Use correct or incorrect grammar. Punctuate correctly or not. It is *your* intellect that is showing.


all righty then... Make sure YOU never make any mistakes because you might run for president and OMG they might have copies of this.... 













:inabadmoodpleasedonthateme:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sunflower said:
			
		

> all righty then... Make sure YOU never make any mistakes because you might run for president and OMG they might have copies of this....
> 
> 
> :inabadmoodpleasedonthateme:


I make mistakes all the time especially in chat where I can't have the time to reread my message. My spelling is not very good; ask my wife. I just try my best not to be hard to read. TruthDetector88 posts are often so unintelligible that they are virtually impossible to read. After a while, it is so bad that I, like vrai and jazz, just have to call a poster on their terrible English skills.

I don't hate you. I put effort in to not hating anyone which is sometimes difficult.


----------



## HollowSoul

I tell you what......the next time your driving down the road and you see someone putting together a roadside memorial.....why don't you just pull over, get out of your vehicle, and tell them just how stupid you think they are!
Until you have the ignorance to do that....let them grieve how they wanna grieve


----------



## migtig

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think the point is missed here and by many. People erect the roadside memorials not just to remember their loved one(s) but for others to take notice to the sad fact of automobile death. God forbid we not allow some reflection of the idiocy on the roads or should we continue to let the ignoramus who talks on their cell phone, eats a hoagie, and reads a book all at the same time while seemingly paying attention to the road.


You forgot shaving, plucking eyebrows and applying makeup.


----------



## migtig

migtig said:
			
		

> You forgot shaving, plucking eyebrows and applying makeup.


My my my  ....whoever just gave me positive karma for this post, ya forgot to sign your name.


----------



## Ken King

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> I tell you what......the next time your driving down the road and you see someone putting together a roadside memorial.....why don't you just pull over, get out of your vehicle, and tell them just how stupid you think they are!
> Until you have the ignorance to do that....let them grieve how they wanna grieve


----------



## 2ndAmendment

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> > Isn't this weird?  It really is readable.  The mind truly is an amazing
> > thing.
> >
> > The Human Mind
> >
> >
> > Believe it or not you can read this.
> >
> > I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg. The
> > phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mind ! Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
> > Cmabrigde  Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a
> > wrod are, the  olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be
> > in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it
> > wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey
> > lteter by  istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh?


This has been posted before. I am not alone when I say I would rather not read gibberish like this.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> Amazing some people cant even use there turn signals now thats what u call stewwwwpid


Now even though your use of "there" instead of "their"   is incorrect, we do agree that the use of turn signals should rudimentary to proper driving skills.

 Sorry. I had to do it. Truce. I will try not to correct your spelling, grammar, punctuation, and other faux pas from this point forward.


----------



## Ken King

> Now even though your use of "there" instead of "their" is incorrect, we do agree that the use of turn signals should rudimentary to proper driving skills.


Yes, it should *be*.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Ken King said:
			
		

> Yes, it should *be*.


See. I do make mistakes.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> Truce no problem.Lets focus on what really matters not cry over spilled milk.


Done.


----------



## mAlice

TruthDetector88 said:
			
		

> > Isn't this weird?  It really is readable.  The mind truly is an amazing
> > thing.
> >
> > The Human Mind
> >
> >
> > Believe it or not you can read this.
> >
> > I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg. The
> > phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mind ! Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
> > Cmabrigde  Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a
> > wrod are, the  olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be
> > in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it
> > wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey
> > lteter by  istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh?



There is a reason why you can read this.  We read _words_ as a whole, not as individual letters.  Each of these words contain all of the correct letters, and each sentence starts with a cap and ends with punctuation.

I guess you missed the encoded message within that paragraph.

That is not what you're doing.


----------



## BuddyLee

> While it is true that many different cultures formed this country, it has only been very recently that the new immigrants have imposed their culture on the one that has melded together over the last two hundred years.


 Recently?  It has throughout the history of the United States.  



> Our country has taken its own character and formed its own customs which do not include roadside memorials (which quickly become trash). The country belongs to the citizens; it does not belong to the immigrants. If people choose to come here to live, then they should expect to live by the current customs of the land, not impose their customs. They should expect to learn the language of the country, not expect us to accommodate them.


 Our country has taken it's character and developed it's customs according to many not just one group in particular.  The English language and other such customs you speak of are merely popular culture within our own.  One day I believe this will change.



> I would expect to and did follow the customs of the countries that I lived in from time to time even though I was usually only there for 3 to 6 weeks. I tried to learn at least some of the language and do things like the locals rather than be an "ugly American". I expect those that come here to live (not just visit) to learn English and conform to the way of life as it exists. It is only our PC direction that has made this an issue. If someone had placed a "roadside memorial" even twenty years ago, it would have been cleared away by the road crews as soon as they saw it. Can't do that anymore because you might offend some minority group.


Irrelevant.  The other countries you visited were not the United States.  They do not have the same constitution and laws which govern _our_ free nation.  Freedom isn't so free when you can't speak your own tongue.  We are and have always been a nation of many different cultures, races, and languages.  Who is anyone to dictate those who make this country so great?  I see nothing in the constitution which states otherwise.  

 P.S.  If your worried about trash so much why don't you vote for a greener candidate.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

How much history have you studied? Judging from your last post, not much. Ever hear of the Irish and Italian wars in the streets of New York?

It is true that each immigrant culture has added to the total culture of the United States, but former immigrations came to be *part of* the American culture. They struggled to learn English. They opened businesses and became workers. Many prospered beyond their dreams. Their attitude was totally different from many of the immigrants of today. They come here *to take advantage* of the system instead of being *part of* the United States. They want to be set apart. They want to be accommodated by the United States becoming bilingual or multi-lingual. Look at Canada to see how well a bilingual country works. Quebec wants to separate from the rest of Canada and be its own country. It has almost and may still result in a Canadian civil war.

While we apply the rights of the Constitution to all people, the rights are for the *people of the United States* not people *in* the United States. The rights are for citizens, natural and naturalized. They are not reserved for aliens, legal or illegal. We allow many of the rights to aliens, but they are not guaranteed by the Constitution even though the founders believed (I do too) that the rights expressed belonged to all people of the world.

I don't like the roadside memorials. But because we are now so PC, they are a fact of life and we have faded plastic flowers and soggy stuffed animals littering the highways.


----------



## BuddyLee

> How much history have you studied? Judging from your last post, not much. Ever hear of the Irish and Italian wars in the streets of New York?


 History is one of my favorite subjects to study. The Italian's arrived first in this country in large numbers than the Irish. As any new group seemingly invades another's territory there will be times of lashing out. To top that off the two groups believed in different politics, religion, and overall way of life.



> It is true that each immigrant culture has added to the total culture of the United States, but former immigrations came to be *part of* the American culture. They struggled to learn English. They opened businesses and became workers. Many prospered beyond their dreams.


Agreed.



> Their attitude was totally different from many of the immigrants of today. They come here *to take advantage* of the system instead of being *part of*the United States. They want to be set apart. They want to be accommodated by the United States becoming bilingual or multi-lingual.


Sounds like an over-whelming stereotype there. I think this may apply to some but not all immigrants of today. You speak of *taking advantage *of the system. Isn't that what the United States has come to? If it's not the noobs coming in it's our very own. This argument therefore seems implausible. 



> Look at Canada to see how well a bilingual country works. Quebec wants to separate from the rest of Canada and be its own country. It has almost and may still result in a Canadian civil war.


 Again your eluding by mentioning other countries and not your very own. That country has different laws, constitution, and obviously different culture than our own. 



> While we apply the rights of the Constitution to all people, the rights are for the *people of the United States* not people *in* the United States. The rights are for citizens, natural and naturalized. They are not reserved for aliens, legal or illegal. We allow many of the rights to aliens, but they are not guaranteed by the Constitution even though the founders believed (I do too) that the rights expressed belonged to all people of the world.


 Agreed on this also. If they are a *citizen* it is fine by me. The influx of immigrants in the late 1800's prompted the erection of the Ellis Island Federal immigration station where thousands passed though in which case many received a more 'popular' _Americanized_ version of their last name.



> I don't like the roadside memorials. But because we are now so PC, they are a fact of life and we have faded plastic flowers and soggy stuffed animals littering the highways.


 There are more tawdry things in life to worry about.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Sounds like an over-whelming stereotype there. I think this may apply to some but not all immigrants of today. You speak of *taking advantage *of the system. Isn't that what the United States has come to? If it's not the noobs coming in it's our very own. This argument therefore seems implausible.


Did I say "all"? No. I said "many". I very seldom speak in those absolutes.



			
				BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Again your eluding by mentioning other countries and not your very own. That country has different laws, constitution, and obviously different culture than our own.


 Canada is the closest country of similar structure that is bilingual. I pointed out the problem that bilingual culture has brought them. Many (not all) in this country including myself object to having Spanish shoved down our throats. I do not live in Spain, Mexico, Cuba, or any other Spanish speaking country. NAFTA and Jimmy Carter are responsible for Spanish in the U.S. and I don't like it. That is my right.



			
				BuddyLee said:
			
		

> The influx of immigrants in the late 1800's prompted the erection of the Ellis Island Federal immigration station where thousands passed though in which case many received a more 'popular' _Americanized_ version of their last name.


True, but that is relevant to the discussion of roadside memorials, why?


----------



## BuddyLee

> Canada is the closest country of similar structure that is bilingual. I pointed out the problem that bilingual culture has brought them. Many (not all) in this country including myself object to having Spanish shoved down our throats. I do not live in Spain, Mexico, Cuba, or any other Spanish speaking country. NAFTA and Jimmy Carter are responsible for Spanish in the U.S. and I don't like it. That is my right.


I had the same shoved down my throat in high school. "Learn it or you'll have a much harder time succeeding in the future" they'd say. However, this is the country I live in, respect, and hope to excel in. If popularity rules out the English language just as the English language did so long ago I'll either have to conform or be the new minority. Not something I want but a truth that may be faced someday.



> True, but that is relevant to the discussion of roadside memorials, why?


I thought we were going on and on about immigrants. How did all of our immigrant discussion get tied into roadside memorials in the first place? If it's a supposed cultural import then so be it. It's not as if our country will turn over to Tony Blair or turn red with communist fervor. This is popular culture at it's best. Good luck trying to stop that.


----------



## stargazer

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> This is popular culture at it's best. Good luck trying to stop that.



 
Drive safely, and worry about your parent's , spouses,  kids, and grandkids.  One day it will be a cemetary you are visiting, or you might even find yourself building a roadside memorial.  I read the other threads, and I assure you I would not be videotaped or laughing for that.  I will also maintain it for the memory of my loved one, for *******s who drive and don't pay attention, and for those who will say a prayer for someone they never even knew.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I had the same shoved down my throat in high school. "Learn it or you'll have a much harder time succeeding in the future" they'd say. However, this is the country I live in, respect, and hope to excel in. If popularity rules out the English language just as the English language did so long ago I'll either have to conform or be the new minority. Not something I want but a truth that may be faced someday.


You may be right - or not. The last election was an indication that conservatives and people of faith are going to try to take back the country. But this is also not germane to roadside memorials.

I will leave this thread with my thoughts on roadside memorials.

I don't like them.
I think most of them look like a collection of trash.
I would prefer that they were not allowed.

That said, I leave you to your own beliefs.


----------



## SeaRide

I gotta ask you guys who support this roadside memorial thingy. 

What's your opinion on roadside memorial on school property especially the one in front of elementary school?  good for kiddies or not?  (There's one at Plum Point Elem on Plum Point Rd. check it out)

The story

Two young brothers were killed in their car which was driven on the wrong side of the road. The mother and a child in the other car was injured. 
The roadside memorial was put up for those two brothers. Hmm.

Another scenario.

A mother in the car at the end of her driveway look both ways before getting on the road but the guy on the sportbike came speeding around the road so fast he rammed into the car.  The roadside memorial made out of chrome scattered with empty whiskey bottles was set up right there at the spot across the road from the driveway which serves daily reminder for the surviving mother coming down the driveway every friggin day. (Check it out irl on Stinnet Rd coming from Plum Point Rd.)

What's your take on this?


----------



## BuddyLee

SeaRide said:
			
		

> I gotta ask you guys who support this roadside memorial thingy.
> 
> What's your opinion on roadside memorial on school property especially the one in front of elementary school? good for kiddies or not? (There's one at Plum Point Elem on Plum Point Rd. check it out)
> 
> The story
> 
> Two young brothers were killed in their car which was driven on the wrong side of the road. The mother and a child in the other car was injured.
> The roadside memorial was put up for those two brothers. Hmm.
> 
> Another scenario.
> 
> A mother in the car at the end of her driveway look both ways before getting on the road but the guy on the sportbike came speeding around the road so fast he rammed into the car. The roadside memorial made out of chrome scattered with empty whiskey bottles was set up right there at the spot across the road from the driveway which serves daily reminder for the surviving mother coming down the driveway every friggin day. (Check it out irl on Stinnet Rd coming from Plum Point Rd.)
> 
> What's your take on this?


 Some instances such as those mentioned above are controversial indeed but they do not encompass all roadside memorials as a whole. Are you saying children don't know what death is? If they don't learn it there they'll learn it somewhere else. How's about all the crosses the local churches put out for abortion? Or a simple cemetary along the road? Disney kills off Bambi's mother!


----------



## SeaRide

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Some instances such as those mentioned above are controversial indeed but they do not encompass all roadside memorials as a whole.  Are you saying children don't know what death is?  If they don't learn it there they'll learn it somewhere else.  How's about all the crosses the local churches put out for abortion?  Or a simple cemetary along the road?  Disney kills off Bambi's mother for Christ's sake!



You went off the topic about children not knowing what death is.  I knew death easily from killing frogs and salamanders as a 5 year old kid. 

Back to the topic, please.


----------



## BuddyLee

SeaRide said:
			
		

> You went off the topic about children not knowing what death is. I knew death easily from killing frogs and salamanders as a 5 year old kid.
> 
> Back to the topic, please.


 You mentioned schools which teach 'children'.  I thought your argument centered around 'What if the children saw these?'.


----------



## SeaRide

If you were the principal at the school, what would yOU say to the parents concerned about the roadside memorial?

What about alcoholic bottles that may be opened/unopened? 
cig packs?
tobacco bag?


----------



## BuddyLee

SeaRide said:
			
		

> If you were the principal at the school, what would yOU say to the parents concerned about the roadside memorial?


I'd say "Some things in life are better dealt with when the questions arise.  Be safe and follow the laws of the road and instances like this will not happen for the most part.  If you have any other beef discuss it with the mourning parties."


----------



## BuddyLee

SeaRide said:
			
		

> If you were the principal at the school, what would yOU say to the parents concerned about the roadside memorial?
> 
> What about alcoholic bottles that may be opened/unopened?
> cig packs?
> tobacco bag?


 Alcoholic beverages, cigarettes, or anything else of that nature should not be allowed in front of a school IMO. The school should have respect for the mourning parties just as the mourning parties should have just as much respect for the school's standard code.


----------



## SeaRide

Wow. You just opened a can of worms instead of solving the problem. 

How about mourning parties come to you regarding kids messing with the roadside memorial? Not likely to happen I hope. 

Time for me to go home. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## BuddyLee

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Wow. You just opened a can of worms instead of solving the problem.
> 
> How about mourning parties come to you regarding kids messing with the roadside memorial? Not likely to happen I hope.
> 
> Time for me to go home.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


 Then it's time for a principal to step up and do his duty.  To the office!


----------



## Ken King

Giving in to the grief suffered when a life is lost I can live with the memorial for a brief period of time.  As the majority of these memorials are placed on another person's property I think that express written permission should be mandatory, that they not be allowed on public property (like school grounds) and that any memorial established within a right-of-way should follow the local ordinances governing any sign posted along our roadways to include something like a maximum 30-day duration of time.  

By then the loved one should be well established at their final resting place and the remembrance can be moved to that peaceful location versus the place where they, in most cases, met their tragic demise.


----------



## allan1058

Ken King said:
			
		

> Giving in to the grief suffered when a life is lost I can live with the memorial for a brief period of time.  As the majority of these memorials are placed on another person's property I think that express written permission should be mandatory, that they not be allowed on public property (like school grounds) and that any memorial established within a right-of-way should follow the local ordinances governing any sign posted along our roadways to include something like a maximum 30-day duration of time.QUOTE]
> 
> I think that is a great idea. Nobody said it had to be a permanent roadside memorial. Good for you for keeping an open mind unlike some of these other people in this thread who are just totally against it. Like I said before lets have some respect for the mourning individuals.


----------



## gumbo

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> One time reply until you get your English skills together; your punctuation, grammar, and spelling are terrible. Learn to communicate intelligently.
> 
> What are you a English teacher


----------



## gumbo

Actually The state of Arizona use to stick up little white cross's

I don't know if they still do it or not???


----------



## Kyle

gumbo said:
			
		

> Actually The state of Arizona use to stick up little white cross's
> 
> I don't know if they still do it or not???


 No yellow stars?


----------



## gumbo

Kyle said:
			
		

> No yellow stars?


  ?

nnnnnuuuuuurrrrrrrmmmmm


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> What are you a English teacher


No. And you, with your lack of ability to use even the simple quote function of the forum have again proved your ineptness and lack of skill at anything that has been observable so far. Did you just get home on the  ?


----------



## gumbo

Infringed is something I feel everytime you breath my air !


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> Infringed is something I feel *everytime* you breath my air !


Pardon me but the words are *every time*. It is properly two words, not one. Got it? :ding: Ignorance alert.

*Your* air? My, aren't you possessive? I wonder how the rest of the world feels about you claiming that all the air is yours? Oh. Are you showing us this,  , because that is where you breathe? Don't you find it stuffy up there?


----------



## gumbo

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Pardon me but the words are *every time*. It is properly two words, not one. Got it? :ding: Ignorance alert.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your over inflated ego has let the point go over your head !
> 
> I Said shotgun Because the average person dose not spend a bunch of time preparing for the worst, As you.
> 
> And your panties got all bunched up !
> 
> And I point out, That because someone dose not spell well dose not make you more intelligent! Your panties got waded up again !
> 
> So will you please try to refrain yourself from thinking your so much better than every one else that you disagree with.
> 
> You are human with flaw's like everyone else..
> But you choose to point them out to every one, Like this makes you better or of higher intelligence
> 
> Judge not !


----------



## RoseRed

gumbo said:
			
		

> 2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> higher intelligence
> 
> 
> 
> Hal?
Click to expand...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> 2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me but the words are *every time*. It is properly two words, not one. Got it? :ding: Ignorance alert.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your over inflated ego has let the point go over your head !
> 
> I Said shotgun Because the average person dose not spend a bunch of time preparing for the worst, As you.
> 
> And your panties got all bunched up !
> 
> And I point out, That because someone dose not spell well dose not make you more intelligent! Your panties got waded up again !
> 
> So will you please try to refrain yourself from thinking your so much better than every one else that you disagree with.
> 
> You are human with flaw's like everyone else..
> But you choose to point them out to every one, Like this makes you better or of higher intelligence
> 
> Judge not !
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, showing your prowess again with the forum quote function. I could care less about your opinion on shotgun vs handgun. I am not judging you; you are doing quite well at showing your ignorance all by yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## gumbo

amendment said:
			
		

> Ah, showing your prowess again with the forum quote function. I could care less about your opinion on shotgun vs handgun. I am not judging you; you are doing quite well at showing your ignorance all by yourself.




It is not about me you moron ! It is about you putting down people on this forum.
 Because of spelling or grammar. Just because you use it more often than some dose not make any one beneath you.

Intelligence is the capacity for reasoning.(look it up Mr. Know it all )

But you keep referring to others ,that they are unintelligent because of there spelling and grammar.

So this dose not say allot for your capacity for reasoning !

This would be no different than a Carpenter telling you that you are ignorant because you don't know what he knows.

Spelling and grammar is a skill like any thing else those who use what skills they have are better with them.
It dose not make any one not intelligent, ignorant ,stupid
or an Idiot..
So if you stop trying to belittle people I will leave you alone.
So why do you continue to bust on folks ?
Dose this make you feel like a big man because your wife won't let you be one in the house


----------



## Sharon

Dumbo said:
			
		

> your wife



Don't mind 2A..._*you're my biatch.*_


----------



## Bogart

I have always said that good grammer and spelling has always stood in the way of good communication. Myself, I could care less about how a person uses the grammer or even if they can or can not spelling.. What is most important is the message. I also believe that the only stupid question are those not asked.. 

When I was going to college my English Professor told me that I can communicate on any level I choose. She then asked me why I talk like I do.. I told her that communication can acheive 3 goals. It can intimidate, impress or transfer ideas.. I told her that if I speak or write with intentions to imtimidate, then the chance of transfering ideas is null because the one you are trying to intimidating builds a wall to defend themselves.. If I speak or write to impress, then I'm on a fools errone errand. I impress my Bride of 31 years, 31 years ago and have no need to impress anyone else. You take 2 roosters and put them into the same chicken lot and they will strut in the hopes of impressing not only the hens but the other rooster as well in hopes of imtimidating it not to fight.. Impressing others is simply not important to me because I could care less what they think of me.. I know who and what I am as does my wife and that is all that matters. Now we come to the most important reason to speak or write, the Transfer of Ideas.. Plain and simple exchange of thoughts and the quicker and easier I get it done the better off I am.

So if you are going to try and Intimidate me, want work because I neither get scared nor worried.. I may get po'ed, but I pray over that which eases me.

If you are going to try and impress me, you are wasting your time because I simply ain't interested in Brown Nosing.. What's more important is that you are wasting my time and I ain't got much left. 

However if you simply wish to ask questions, chat or what ever with out all the BS (Bull Stuff) of fancy footing around (beating around the brush) err displaying an attitude, I'm here and ready to talk with you..

I try to be honest, open and straight forward and have never been accused of being politically correct.. But regardless I'll still love ya no matter what.


----------



## gumbo

Sharon said:
			
		

> Don't mind 2A..._*you're my biatch.*_


Yes I am quite aware of who wears the pants..

Thanks for all the little red thingy's there so cute.

Now my cp look's like X-MAS
green, red and white.......... that's nice


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> It is not about me you *moron !* It is about you putting down people on this forum.
> Because of spelling or grammar. Just because you use it more often than some *dose* not make any one beneath you.
> 
> Intelligence is the capacity for reasoning.(look it up Mr. Know it all )
> 
> But you keep referring to others* ,that* they are unintelligent because of *there* spelling and grammar.
> 
> So this *dose* not say allot for your capacity for reasoning !
> 
> This would be no different than a *Carpenter* telling you that you are ignorant because you don't know what he knows.
> 
> Spelling and grammar is a skill like any thing else those who use what skills they have are better with them.
> It *dose* not make any one not intelligent, ignorant* ,stupid*
> or an *Idiot**..*
> So if you stop trying to belittle people I will leave you alone.
> So why do you continue to bust on folks ?
> *Dose* this make you feel like a big man because your wife won't let you be one in the house


Soup for brains,
First, I would like to address this statement and question, "So if you stop trying to belittle people I will leave you alone. So why do you continue to bust on folks ?". I have stopped busting others for their grammar, spelling, and punctuation.  I offered you a olive branch and you broke it and threw down the gantlet. Now, I am devoting my attention to these skills to your posts.

Now I will address the rest of this post.
1) There is no space between the end of a sentence and the punctuation mark.
2) Although the word "dose" is correctly spelled, it does not fit in this sentence structure with any true meaning, thus the word must be "does".
3) I have never claimed to be all knowing; I leave that to God and would not dream to usurp His position.
4) There is no space before the comma, but there is one after the comma.
5) The word is "their", the possessive form of they. The words "their", "there", and contraction "they're" are not interchangeable even though they are homophones. Translated for you, homophones are words that sound alike but are spelled differently and have different meanings.
6) Ah, but I would be ignorant of carpentry if I had not worked for a master carpenter for a summer job. I am certainly not an expert carpenter though.
7) The word carpenter is not capitalized in the middle of a sentence except when talking of Jesus being the Carpenter.
8) Again the word "dose" is correctly spelled, but it does not fit in this sentence structure with any true meaning, thus the word must be "does".
9) You keep repeating the same mistakes. See #1. Your teachers must have been very frustrated by you in school. You  did go to school, right?
10) "Anything" is properly one word in this case and not two, but your usage is a common mis-practice.
11) The word idiot is not capitalized in the middle of a sentence. I would suggest not calling God an idiot, so the caveat of #7 does not apply.
12) Again, there is no space before the comma, but there is one after the comma.
13) A sentence does not have two periods after it. If your were trying to use an ellipsis, it takes the form of three dots, one dot centered vertically surrounded by spaces, or two dashes.
14) Again the word "Dose" is correctly spelled, but it does not fit in this sentence structure with any true meaning, thus the word must be "Does".

As to my manhood, I have not challenged yours, so why are you stooping to lower levels? Besides that, I am quite confident of my manhood. Being a gentleman, I do not discuss my relationship with my wife outside the context of this forum.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Bogart said:
			
		

> I have always said that good grammer and spelling has always stood in the way of good communication. Myself, I could care less about how a person uses the grammer or even if they can or can not spelling.. What is most important is the message. I also believe that the only stupid question are those not asked..
> 
> When I was going to college my English Professor told me that I can communicate on any level I choose. She then asked me why I talk like I do.. I told her that communication can acheive 3 goals. It can intimidate, impress or transfer ideas.. I told her that if I speak or write with intentions to imtimidate, then the chance of transfering ideas is null because the one you are trying to intimidating builds a wall to defend themselves.. If I speak or write to impress, then I'm on a fools errone errand. I impress my Bride of 31 years, 31 years ago and have no need to impress anyone else. You take 2 roosters and put them into the same chicken lot and they will strut in the hopes of impressing not only the hens but the other rooster as well in hopes of imtimidating it not to fight.. Impressing others is simply not important to me because I could care less what they think of me.. I know who and what I am as does my wife and that is all that matters. Now we come to the most important reason to speak or write, the Transfer of Ideas.. Plain and simple exchange of thoughts and the quicker and easier I get it done the better off I am.
> 
> So if you are going to try and Intimidate me, want work because I neither get scared nor worried.. I may get po'ed, but I pray over that which eases me.
> 
> If you are going to try and impress me, you are wasting your time because I simply ain't interested in Brown Nosing.. What's more important is that you are wasting my time and I ain't got much left.
> 
> However if you simply wish to ask questions, chat or what ever with out all the BS (Bull Stuff) of fancy footing around (beating around the brush) err displaying an attitude, I'm here and ready to talk with you..
> 
> I try to be honest, open and straight forward and have never been accused of being politically correct.. But regardless I'll still love ya no matter what.


Well said even if some English rules and spellings are broken. I say this not to bust, but to thank you for communicating in a manner that is understandable and clear, and to illustrate that I no longer wish criticize the English of others (except Gumbo).   I will say no more of proper English regarding others.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yes I am quite aware of who wears the pants..


You don't do well with sarcasm either do you? Sarcasm is a hard form of humor to gasp. It takes a high level of intelligence which pond scum does not possess.


----------



## gumbo

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Well said even if some English rules and spellings are broken. I say this not to bust, but to thank you for communicating in a manner that is understandable and clear, and to illustrate that I no longer wish criticize the English of others (except Gumbo).   I will say no more of proper English regarding others.


 

 Look I can use the English lessons.
As I have stated openly on this forum before.
As to answer your question? No I didn't attend school much.
I have been learning to spell and use grammar on this forum. 
No thanks to those who play bully of the sand box.

I am glad that you got the point not to crack on others for there grammar skills . It was very rude and a let down for me because I have always enjoyed reading your post's 
And admired the way you put together words.

How ever it is very un becoming of you for your wife to chime in with her childish name calling when there is a debate with you.
I find this is very PW.

I do not like gangs nor do I like when people gang up on others.
I find this very cowardly.

I do apologize for cracking on your wife, But I do not apologize to her for it.
If that makes any since or is that sense? To YOU.

You can clearly do your own battles, So what is her need, other than to have an excuse to be mean. No need to explain I understand!

Like I had said before if you had not started in with the rude remarks when I first posted Shotgun. Nor the rude remarks to others about there intelligence
This battle would not be taking place.

Thank you for the English lesson I need it. Thanks for the new word usurps.

I still think you should apologize to the folk's you have offended with your rude remarks of them not being intelligent because there grammar skills are not as good as yours. But I won't press my luck.
I knew if I stayed on you long enough ,Someone would help me point out your lack of respect for others.
Keep up the posts I enjoy.. Just lighten up a bit with some of the replies.

Is the E in English always capitol?


----------



## gumbo

If someone thinks I care if I got red karma or green they are sadly mistaking.

A gang is a group of cowards.
 So you that belong to Sharron's hen pin can keep on cluckin
Hens-chickens- cowards- all in the same with no shame


----------



## sunflower

gumbo said:
			
		

> If someone thinks I care if I got red karma or green they are sadly mistaking.
> 
> A gang is a group of cowards.
> So you that belong to Sharron's hen pin can keep on cluckin
> 
> 
> Hens-chickens- cowards- all in the same with no shame


 You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gumbo again.


No one should be offended by this... Not supporting his words Trying to give him some green...



​<!-- / main error message -->


----------



## sweetpea

gumbo said:
			
		

> Look I can use the English lessons.
> As I have stated openly on this forum before.
> As to answer your question? No I didn't attend school much.
> I have been learning to spell and use grammar on this forum.
> No thanks to those who play bully of the sand box.
> 
> I am glad that you got the point not to crack on others for there grammar skills . It was very rude and a let down for me because I have always enjoyed reading your post's
> And admired the way you put together words.
> 
> How ever it is very un becoming of you for your wife to chime in with her childish name calling when there is a debate with you.
> I find this is very PW.
> 
> I do not like gangs nor do I like when people gang up on others.
> I find this very cowardly.
> 
> I do apologize for cracking on your wife, But I do not apologize to her for it.
> If that makes any since or is that sense? To YOU.
> 
> You can clearly do your own battles, So what is her need, other than to have an excuse to be mean. No need to explain I understand!
> 
> Like I had said before if you had not started in with the rude remarks when I first posted Shotgun. Nor the rude remarks to others about there intelligence
> This battle would not be taking place.
> 
> Thank you for the English lesson I need it. Thanks for the new word usurps.
> 
> I still think you should apologize to the folk's you have offended with your rude remarks of them not being intelligent because there grammar skills are not as good as yours. But I won't press my luck.
> I knew if I stayed on you long enough ,Someone would help me point out your lack of respect for others.
> Keep up the posts I enjoy.. Just lighten up a bit with some of the replies.
> 
> Is the E in English always capitol?


Well said.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Roadside memorials show how soon a person forgets about someone they miss so much that they need to errect one.  After all in 2 weeks time in the winter the memorial is soggy, stained, and really nasty looking.  Where is the person who cared so much about the dead to errect it?  Surely they care enough about this person to keep it looking like new trash instead of old trash.  

An old faded out dirty roadside memorial says to me that you don't care enough about the person to keep it up beyond the 10 minutes you took to errect it.


----------



## geminigrl

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Well said.


----------



## KCM

This is a touchy area for me.  I don't approve of roadside memorials.  I wonder sometimes if the deceased person would have wanted to be remembered that way.  When my brother was murdered I didn't want to erect a memorial at the site where he died.  That was a place of great sorrow and tragedy for me and my family.  Knowing my brother, he would be angry if this was how we remembered him.  Instead..I chose to remember him with all the good times we had and the positives...not a reminder of the horror.


----------



## BuddyLee

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> Roadside memorials show how soon a person forgets about someone they miss so much that they need to errect one. After all in 2 weeks time in the winter the memorial is soggy, stained, and really nasty looking. Where is the person who cared so much about the dead to errect it? Surely they care enough about this person to keep it looking like new trash instead of old trash.
> 
> An old faded out dirty roadside memorial says to me that you don't care enough about the person to keep it up beyond the 10 minutes you took to errect it.


This is not to say that all roadside memorials are not taken care of. If it is such a hindrance to so many why is there not an outcry to pass a law to allow a family to put something in remembrance down for a certain amount of time?


----------



## BuddyLee

KCM said:
			
		

> This is a touchy area for me. I don't approve of roadside memorials. I wonder sometimes if the deceased person would have wanted to be remembered that way. When my brother was murdered I didn't want to erect a memorial at the site where he died. That was a place of great sorrow and tragedy for me and my family. Knowing my brother, he would be angry if this was how we remembered him. Instead..I chose to remember him with all the good times we had and the positives...not a reminder of the horror.


 You have a right to your opinion and I respect that.  However, will you stand up to those who want to put a memorial out for a loved one?


----------



## KCM

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> You have a right to your opinion and I respect that.  However, will you stand up to those who want to put a memorial out for a loved one?


This was my own personal opinion BL.  If it is someones desire to place a memorial for their loved one..so be it.  I was stating that this is something that I personally do not care to do.  I have never been one to tell someone what they should or shouldn't do.  I state my opinion..and others can state theirs.  We don't have to agree.


----------



## BuddyLee

KCM said:
			
		

> This was my own personal opinion BL. If it is someones desire to place a memorial for their loved one..so be it. I was stating that this is something that I personally do not care to do. I have never been one to tell someone what they should or shouldn't do. I state my opinion..and others can state theirs. We don't have to agree.


 Noted.  Just seems as if so many want none at all.  I don't see it hampering them in any way.


----------



## KCM

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Noted.  Just seems as if so many want none at all.  I don't see it hampering them in any way.


Like I said...I am not one to tell someone how to grieve.  That is not my nature to do so.  But I personally couldn't do that.  It would be a constant reminder (to me at least) of death..not life.  To lose someone is very hard...and grieving and rememberance is a personal and individual choice in how that should be done.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> Look I can use the English lessons.
> As I have stated openly on this forum before.
> As to answer your question? No I didn't attend school much.
> I have been learning to spell and use grammar on this forum.
> No thanks to those who play bully of the sand box.
> 
> I am glad that you got the point not to crack on others for there grammar skills . It was very rude and a let down for me because I have always enjoyed reading your post's
> And admired the way you put together words.
> 
> How ever it is very un becoming of you for your wife to chime in with her childish name calling when there is a debate with you.
> I find this is very PW.
> 
> I do not like gangs nor do I like when people gang up on others.
> I find this very cowardly.
> 
> I do apologize for cracking on your wife, But I do not apologize to her for it.
> If that makes any since or is that sense? To YOU.
> 
> You can clearly do your own battles, So what is her need, other than to have an excuse to be mean. No need to explain I understand!
> 
> Like I had said before if you had not started in with the rude remarks when I first posted Shotgun. Nor the rude remarks to others about there intelligence
> This battle would not be taking place.
> 
> Thank you for the English lesson I need it. Thanks for the new word usurps.
> 
> I still think you should apologize to the folk's you have offended with your rude remarks of them not being intelligent because there grammar skills are not as good as yours. But I won't press my luck.
> I knew if I stayed on you long enough ,Someone would help me point out your lack of respect for others.
> Keep up the posts I enjoy.. Just lighten up a bit with some of the replies.
> 
> Is the E in English always capitol?



Here is the deal.

I find that those that do not use proper English skills communicate poorly. If they are doing so in chat, who cares. It is on the screen and gone again. On a forum, I think people should put a little more effort into their posts since it is often not in the context of one person talking solely to another person but is open to be read by the entire forum population. This post of yours certainly has many English errors in it but is well thought out and communicates well. Kudos to you. Knowing that you indeed do lack English skills and it's not because you just don't care, I will cease correcting your English.

Your admission that you did not attend school much is admirable but regrettable. School, even as bad as the public school system is, is an opportunity to develop skills necessary to life. I have not played "bully of the sandbox". I don't often play in Chit Chat or many of the other areas because I find most of the threads mundane not that there is no place for those threads. They just lack interest for me except occasionally when the originator is someone I know IRL or the title strikes my fancy.

It is not because of you or anyone else that I no longer come down on the English skills of others in Chit Chat or other  non-serious portions of these forums. So your "I knew if I stayed on you long enough ..." had absolutely nothing to do with it. If you think it did, you have no idea of my ability to stick to a position and defend it. I stopped because of my own realization that many on here do not have the advantage of good formal education or if they had the opportunity, did not take advantage of that opportunity. I also know that my skills are certainly not perfect. I have admitted that often.

I find it very troubling that someone would try to lecture me on a subject in Politics or Religion when they do not have the English skills to properly communicate. That said, I do apologize to those I may have busted on elsewhere, other than Politics or Religion, for their English skills. In the Politics or Religion  forums, I would expect that the communication would be at a higher level. I am certainly more tolerant of those in Religion who are there for true discussion of faith rather than disruption; I am led that I should attempt to help the best the Holy Spirit is able through me. I have been guilty of deriding some in Politics for their apparent lack of comprehension suspecting that they had their head in a place where reading would be difficult.

Regarding the shotgun vs handgun issue, I have said I could care less what you use. I said as much in the gun locks thread, but you insisted on pushing your point of view as the only point of view. I and others tried to point out that that may be right for you and even for some others but also pointed out the drawbacks to your position and the advantages of other positions. You were basically told that we recognized your point of view and you were free to keep it but that we disagreed with it. At that point, if you had not pressed that everyone was wrong but you, then the thread would have died a peaceful death instead of escalating into a brouhaha.

I am not PWed in any way, nor do I dominate our relationship. Sharon picks her own battles and has her own opinions and expresses them in her own way. She is perfectly capable of picking and defending her own battles. She certainly does not just jump into every discussion I have on this board. She has an interest in guns and also prefers handguns to a shotgun for home defense. She was not in that thread to defend me; she was there for her own position.  I will leave that there and suggest that you do not bring it up again if you want the animosity to die between us.

I do not take direction from you regarding my posts. I will be as light or heavy handed as the situation merits in my own mind.

Yes, English is always capitalized as are all languages, countries, and proper names, even, much to my disdain, French and France.


----------



## gumbo

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Here is the deal.
> 
> I find that those that do not use proper English skills communicate poorly. If they are doing so in chat, who cares. It is on the screen and gone again. On a forum, I think people should put a little more effort into their posts since it is often not in the context of one person talking solely to another person but is open to be read by the entire forum population. This post of yours certainly has many English errors in it but is well thought out and communicates well. Kudos to you. Knowing that you indeed do lack English skills and it's not because you just don't care, I will cease correcting your English.
> 
> Your admission that you did not attend school much is admirable but regrettable. School, even as bad as the public school system is, is an opportunity to develop skills necessary to life. I have not played "bully of the sandbox". I don't often play in Chit Chat or many of the other areas because I find most of the threads mundane not that there is no place for those threads. They just lack interest for me except occasionally when the originator is someone I know IRL or the title strikes my fancy.
> 
> It is not because of you or anyone else that I no longer come down on the English skills of others in Chit Chat or other  non-serious portions of these forums. So your "I knew if I stayed on you long enough ..." had absolutely nothing to do with it. If you think it did, you have no idea of my ability to stick to a position and defend it. I stopped because of my own realization that many on here do not have the advantage of good formal education or if they had the opportunity, did not take advantage of that opportunity. I also know that my skills are certainly not perfect. I have admitted that often.
> 
> I find it very troubling that someone would try to lecture me on a subject in Politics or Religion when they do not have the English skills to properly communicate. That said, I do apologize to those I may have busted on elsewhere, other than Politics or Religion, for their English skills. In the Politics or Religion  forums, I would expect that the communication would be at a higher level. I am certainly more tolerant of those in Religion who are there for true discussion of faith rather than disruption; I am led that I should attempt to help the best the Holy Spirit is able through me. I have been guilty of deriding some in Politics for their apparent lack of comprehension suspecting that they had their head in a place where reading would be difficult.
> 
> Regarding the shotgun vs handgun issue, I have said I could care less what you use. I said as much in the gun locks thread, but you insisted on pushing your point of view as the only point of view. I and others tried to point out that that may be right for you and even for some others but also pointed out the drawbacks to your position and the advantages of other positions. You were basically told that we recognized your point of view and you were free to keep it but that we disagreed with it. At that point, if you had not pressed that everyone was wrong but you, then the thread would have died a peaceful death instead of escalating into a brouhaha.
> 
> I am not PWed in any way, nor do I dominate our relationship. Sharon picks her own battles and has her own opinions and expresses them in her own way. She is perfectly capable of picking and defending her own battles. She certainly does not just jump into every discussion I have on this board. She has an interest in guns and also prefers handguns to a shotgun for home defense. She was not in that thread to defend me; she was there for her own position.  I will leave that there and suggest that you do not bring it up again if you want the animosity to die between us.
> 
> I do not take direction from you regarding my posts. I will be as light or heavy handed as the situation merits in my own mind.
> 
> Yes, English is always capitalized as are all languages, countries, and proper names, even, much to my disdain, French and France.



Yes there are a thousand reason's why someone might not have a proper education. Mine I do not wish to go into .And is highly regretted.
But to assume someone is not intelligent, 
Because of their grammar skills is wrong. Because intelligence is someone's capability to reason. 
Which I and surely yourself has seen very well spoken people that can not reason at all!
Someone from another country learning English would not present their self well either on this forum.
But that does not mean there opinion should not be valued or make them not intelligent. 
Your first reply to me was rude and so was your wifes (shotgun)
If you do not have the capacity to understand this or to reason.
That your attacks on peoples English and grammar, with your assumptions of intelligence are wrong.
Then I bid you fair well.
Apparently you have understood my English well enough to keep corresponding. And if I was as unintelligent has you have stated, 
You my Man would have put me on ignore a long time ago..
Truce it is if you will accept that


----------



## 2ndAmendment

This was my first answer to you.


			
				2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> A typical, really don't know what you are talking about answer. Yes, the rack of a pump shotgun can be intimidating if the perp is familiar enough with the sound of a shotgun to recognize it; likely the perp won't. This is not a sportsman here; this is a B&E, probable drug addict. The pattern of a shotgun at the ranges we are talking about in a typical home confrontation will only expand about 6 to 8 inches. That is not enough to make up for poor aim. Worse, if you are using bird shot, so it won't penetrate walls; it will not penetrate far enough to kill. So now, if the perp is big or high, you have just really pissed him off. Shotguns are too long for good, short range, self defense; the swing arc and moment of inertia is too large to get on target quickly.


I guess I could have left off the first sentence. I can see where it might cause offense. The rest of the post is factual and went on to say why I did not think your thinking was correct.

Let us drop any animosity.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

May I point out that your reply post really upped the ante. 


			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> And just how big is your house
> You watch too many movies. The chances of Ninja's B&E your house is slim to none. The odds of being struck by lightning are higher.
> 
> Somebody pulling a B&E is just some weasel looking to steal some of your stuff
> Not to kiddnap your kids for ransom
> Or just to kill you and you ole lady just to be doing it
> Un less your doing something we don't know about.
> Or some kinda spy.
> And if you got shot in my house with #4 shot from 10 yards your going down.
> and you are not going to be returning fire cause I just woke up the whole damn town.
> You are going to be makin a run for it
> Jeez talk about drama



Truce.


----------



## mAlice

Ya' know what irks me?  The same people who are saying it's okay to have those tacky azz memorials on the side of the road are the same one's who complain about cigarette butts on the side of the road.


----------



## Sharon

gumbo said:
			
		

> So you that belong to Sharron's hen pin can keep on cluckin




Cluck cluck


----------



## gumbo

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> This was my first answer to you.
> 
> I guess I could have left off the first sentence. I can see where it might cause offense. The rest of the post is factual and went on to say why I did not think your thinking was correct.
> 
> Let us drop any animosity.



Yes it was the first sentence..I really didn't expect that from you.
Like I said I had admired your words in post's 
So your reply caught me of guard and offended me.

So the feud Begin.
As for my thinking I was thinking of the average person that does not have the time to target practice, nor is mentally prepared for such a incident.

Agreed let's do drop the animosity..
TRUCE   .... Maybe the both of us have learned a lesson~gumbo~


----------



## gumbo

Sharon said:
			
		

> Cluck cluck




Yes Sharon I know than your disguised as a duck.

But one day there will be Love,Peace and Chicken grease


----------



## 2ndAmendment

gumbo said:
			
		

> As for my thinking I was thinking of the average person that does not have the time to target practice, nor is mentally prepared for such a incident.


Very few are mentally prepared for such. From a comfort level for the shotgun holder, you may be right. From an actual use point of view though, the pattern of a shotgun at close range is very tight, especially with larger shot. Have you ever shot a shotgun with #4 at a backboard at 10 feet which is typical self defense range? Four inches of spread is all you can expect if you even get that. What I was trying to get across is that the "big shotgun" and "don't have to aim" concepts give a false sense of security. You still have to aim or you will miss. But lets not get into this again. Use what you like.


----------



## czygvtwkr

elaine said:
			
		

> Ya' know what irks me?  The same people who are saying it's okay to have those tacky azz memorials on the side of the road are the same one's who complain about cigarette butts on the side of the road.



No we are not.  I hate both,  where do you get this info from?


----------



## czygvtwkr

Hmmm I wonder if I wanted to errect some sort of decoration by the side of the road similar to a roadside memorial but just because I think its pretty if it would be allowed.  Should the motivation behind doing this be considered?  

I think I will get a giant 6ft tall carnival teddy bear and stick a cig in its mouth and a 40 in its hand just cause I think its cool.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> Hmmm I wonder if I wanted to errect some sort of decoration by the side of the road similar to a roadside memorial but just because I think its pretty if it would be allowed.  Should the motivation behind doing this be considered?
> 
> I think I will get a giant 6ft tall carnival teddy bear and stick a cig in its mouth and a 40 in its hand just cause I think its cool.


The point exactly. I think I'll erect a roadside monument depicting the Gun Owners of America's minuteman honoring the Second Amendment. Nothing to stop me. How about one honoring the SOMD hens or the SOMD tards? The list goes on and on. Allow one group to erect one and you cannot stop any other under the 14th Amendment, Section 1.


----------



## KCM

Sharon said:
			
		

> Cluck cluck


----------



## czygvtwkr

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> The point exactly. I think I'll erect a roadside monument depicting the Gun Owners of America's minuteman honoring the Second Amendment. Nothing to stop me. How about one honoring the SOMD hens or the SOMD tards? The list goes on and on. Allow one group to erect one and you cannot stop any other under the 14th Amendment, Section 1.



You know what 2A,  I bet if a few people started doing stuff like this we could get them outlawed.


----------



## BuddyLee

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> Hmmm I wonder if I wanted to errect some sort of decoration by the side of the road similar to a roadside memorial but just because I think its pretty if it would be allowed. Should the motivation behind doing this be considered?
> 
> I think I will get a giant 6ft tall carnival teddy bear and stick a cig in its mouth and a 40 in its hand just cause I think its cool.


And people wonder why there is so much red tape in the processes we face everyday.


----------



## Jaded

ok, let me get this correct...
the majority here thinks it's stupid to erect a shrine in the very spot in which their loved ones died...in this case on the side of the road.
but still you are againt a shrine at the place of death.......and if that is the case...
then i guess those of us that placed flowers and still place flowers at 9/11's twin towers are all fools huh?


----------



## SmallTown

Jaded said:
			
		

> i guess those of us that placed flowers and still place flowers at 9/11's twin towers are all fools huh?


Don't sell yourself so short. I'm sure you've done plenty of other things that made people call you a fool.


----------



## Jaded

SmallTown said:
			
		

> Don't sell yourself so short. I'm sure you've done plenty of other things that made people call you a fool.


 engaging in a conversation with you would be one of them


----------



## SmallTown

Jaded said:
			
		

> engaging in a conversation with you would be one of them


See kids, now that is a sure sign of stupidity.  Why would someone do something when they know they are a fool for doing so.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Jaded said:
			
		

> ok, let me get this correct...
> the majority here thinks it's stupid to erect a shrine in the very spot in which their loved ones died...in this case on the side of the road.
> but still you are againt a shrine at the place of death.......and if that is the case...
> then i guess those of us that placed flowers and still place flowers at 9/11's twin towers are all fools huh?


You missed the point entirely. ... Oh, it is just not worth it.


----------



## BuddyLee

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Oh, it is just not worth it.


Which is my point entirely.  There are better things in this world to worry about.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Which is my point entirely.  There are better things in this world to worry about.


You missed my point in the previous post. I was lamenting that with all the discussion and back and forth that Jaded had not interpreted the gist of the thread or had not really read it and I am not going to rehash it.

But for the ones that can't determine this, roadside memorial does not equal 9/11 memorial. One is a national place of morning similar to the memorial at Pearl Harbor. The others are personal items that should best be place at a grave and, unless maintained, soon become trash.


----------



## itsbob

they suck!


----------



## Jaded

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> You missed my point in the previous post. I was lamenting that with all the discussion and back and forth that Jaded had not interpreted the gist of the thread or had not really read it and I am not going to rehash it.
> 
> But for the ones that can't determine this, roadside memorial does not equal 9/11 memorial. One is a national place of morning similar to the memorial at Pearl Harbor. The others are personal items that should best be place at a grave and, unless maintained, soon become trash.


yes..you are correct...i just skimmed over the thread and presumed the wrong conclusion.
ultimately they do end up as trash, sad but true....but then again there are several hundred thousand graveyards that have the same fate...family members place flowers and such..and the ground keepers fail to keep them up....they soon blow away in the wind and end up elsewhere.
my husbands sister was killed at an intersection and we still place flowers at the site. although we just plant flowers and nothing else...she died close to 7 years ago...and now we accidentally started a flower guarden.


----------



## itsbob

National Place of Morning must be on the Eastern Shore..  Arlington might be good place to be a national place of mourning though..


----------



## 2ndAmendment

itsbob said:
			
		

> National Place of Morning must be on the Eastern Shore..  Arlington might be good place to be a national place of mourning though..


'Tis true. Touche'.


----------



## Laurel

*MD Code regarding roadside abandon property/litter*

Does anyone happen to know the actual MD Code regarding abaondoning property or littering on the side of the road?


----------



## Fat Momma

allan1058 said:
			
		

> Well I dont care if it is a poll or not, it is still ignorant to bring it up, if families want to put something there for a while to remember their loved ones than so be it. Its not hurting anybody and helps them through the mourning process. Have some respect for the dead!




Hi. I started reading some of the first posts and I have to agree if this is something that helps that family then so be it. I often see these on the side of the road and to me it serves as a reminder that driving accidents can have fatal impacts. Slow down, pay attention and so on.


----------



## Fat Momma

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My cousin died alone in his apartment.  I don't go there to visit him or the new tenants.




So you mourn how you want and let other mourn they way they want.


----------



## Fat Momma

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think the point is missed here and by many. People erect the roadside memorials not just to remember their loved one(s) but for others to take notice to the sad fact of automobile death. God forbid we not allow some reflection of the idiocy on the roads or should we continue to let the ignoramus who talks on their cell phone, eats a hoagie, and reads a book all at the same time while seemingly paying attention to the road.




That was well said, it is nice to see some people in here have respect for others and do not take every post on this website as a personal joke or venue to attack people.


----------



## Fat Momma

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Backatcha! Innocent Child Hater!




I wouls not worry about that one. If you read their other posts you would soon find out they are not worth it. They are a complete DumbA$$.


----------



## Fat Momma

Hello6 said:
			
		

> No child is innocent.  Why do you think God lets them get runned over by cars?
> 
> (grammar error intentional so Kain, Buddy, Iggydetector could comprehend post)



What a freaking loser, you think you are being cute? Funny? The real question is why would someone waste so much time and be so pathetic in your posts??


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> What a freaking loser, you think you are being cute? Funny? The real question is why would someone waste so much time and be so pathetic in your posts??


Why in the hell are you posting by yourself in a thread that's 2 years old??


----------



## Fat Momma

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Some instances such as those mentioned above are controversial indeed but they do not encompass all roadside memorials as a whole. Are you saying children don't know what death is? If they don't learn it there they'll learn it somewhere else. How's about all the crosses the local churches put out for abortion? Or a simple cemetary along the road? Disney kills off Bambi's mother!




I know I am a little late in this but I want to say great point.


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Why in the hell are you posting by yourself in a thread that's 2 years old??



because it hit home and I feel better getting it off my chest, I do not care if anyone see's it, it makes me feel better. Why are you in here?


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I know I am a little late in this but I want to say great point.


I don't like you.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I don't like you.



YOU DON'T know me, ohhhh BS  Gal does not like me...oh my heart is breaking....get over yourself you ain't crap to me.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> YOU DON'T know me, ohhhh BS  Gal does not like me...oh my heart is breaking....get over yourself you ain't crap to me.


You're fat, aren't ya?


----------



## FireBrand

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You're fat, aren't ya?


 
Fat Momma's so fat, 
when she hauls a$$, she has to make two trips.


----------



## Fat Momma

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> YOU DON'T know me, ohhhh BS  Gal does not like me...oh my heart is breaking....get over yourself you ain't crap to me.




I am as fat as you are dumb and ugly....what a loser...BUT if you want to get to know me...then come meet for coffee. Takes a brain to figure that one out. 

Talk talk talk talk talk that is all you got....


----------



## Fat Momma

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Fat Momma's so fat,
> when she hauls a$$, she has to make two trips.




oh look another brain come into play. How old is that joke???? 

Another sterling example of how lame some of the people are in here. 

You wanting to step up now?? Same offer goes to you. Name a time and a place and we can have coffee...otherwise you just wasting time to blowing hot air......talk is cheap.


----------



## kom526

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Look big mouth. We're typing, shouldn't it be "big fingers"? If you want to get to know me...then come meet for coffee, at the lake. Takes a brain to figure that one out.
> 
> Type type type type that is all you got....


----------



## Fat Momma

kom526 said:
			
		

>




white people are so freaking lame you talk the talk but you never want to walk the walk, that was so stupid proving yet again how freaking dumb some of the people are in here. Please post yet another insightful remark back...I cannot wait to see how clever your next post is going to be.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> white people are so freaking lame you talk the talk but you never want to walk the walk, that was so stupid proving yet again how freaking dumb some of the people are in here. Please post yet another insightful remark back...I cannot wait to see how clever your next post is going to be.


Name the place and time. I'll meet you for coffee.  I'll be the little one on the motorcyle.  Time, place, please.  Oh, I'm white.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Name the place and time. I'll meet you for coffee.  I'll be the little one on the motorcyle.  Time, place, please.  Oh, I'm white.




I tell you what meet me in the flat tops out side of gate two tonight around 11:30. You won't miss me and mines.


----------



## bdh802

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> white people are so freaking lame you talk the talk but you never want to walk the walk, that was so stupid proving yet again how freaking dumb some of the people are in here. Please post yet another insightful remark back...I cannot wait to see how clever your next post is going to be.



I kinda agreed with Obese Momma on the issue of roadside memorials.  I really don't have a problem with them but when she made a general statement about "white people,"  I lost any respect I had for her.  Where did the race thing come from?  Did I miss something?


----------



## willie

bdh802 said:
			
		

> I kinda agreed with Obese Momma on the issue of roadside memorials.  I really don't have a problem with them but when she made a general statement about "white people,"  I lost any respect I had for her.  Where did the race thing come from?  Did I miss something?


Just meet her at the Lake, I'm sure she'll clear things up for you.


----------



## residentofcre

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> white people are so freaking lame you talk the talk but you never want to walk the walk, that was so stupid proving yet again how freaking dumb some of the people are in here. Please post yet another insightful remark back...I cannot wait to see how clever your next post is going to be.




I happen to like the forums.... so I guess you are trying to say dumb and meaning really incredibly smart and beautiful....

If you didn't like the forums... then why bother entering them?  Why bother signing up just to say you hate something....  that makes no sense...

Judge Judy says if it doesn't make sense then it isn't true.... so you must love us all!


----------



## Fat Momma

residentofcre said:
			
		

> I happen to like the forums.... so I guess you are trying to say dumb and meaning really incredibly smart and beautiful....
> 
> If you didn't like the forums... then why bother entering them?  Why bother signing up just to say you hate something....  that makes no sense...
> 
> Judge Judy says if it doesn't make sense then it isn't true.... so you must love us all!



Becky,

if that is all you got from my posts then I feel sorry for you. Perhaps you should reread them all then get back to me. you think because I am black I am incapable of having an intelligent thought?

Because I stand up for something I believe in then I am a hater? but these people can say or do whatever they want?

Not even close.


----------



## Angel

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Becky,
> 
> if that is all you got from my posts then I feel sorry for you. Perhaps you should reread them all then get back to me. you think because I am black I am incapable of having an intelligent thought?
> 
> Because I stand up for something I believe in then I am a hater? but these people can say or do whatever they want?
> 
> Not even close.


  

Becky never even mentioned Race.


----------



## Fat Momma

And as a candidate for county commissioner I am wondering why out of all the other posts in this entire website did you choose mine? Is it because I am black?

I am black. Both you and I know that. I also know that while I am black I am a human being. Therefore I have the right to speak my mind and come in here or for that matter for into any forum I chose.



So now here you come and you want to add your two cents into it and that is fine but if what I said did not apply to you then why bother to engage in a psychological struggle?

Like in this country black people do not have have the right to use the words they 
want to use without white people giving their sanction?

They can come in here and say what they want but I as a strong black woman am forced to defend my position over and over? 

Go back through all the posts not only here but for the poor missing man named mark and keep in mind those are only two out many. Then you and I can talk about this.

For that matter set aside that I am black and tell me that the other posts were perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Fat Momma

Angel said:
			
		

> Becky never even mentioned Race.




Pray tell how that is funny?


----------



## residentofcre

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> And as a candidate for county commissioner I am wondering why out of all the other posts in this entire website did you choose mine? Is it because I am black?
> 
> I am black. Both you and I know that. I also know that while I am black I am a human being. Therefore I have the right to speak my mind and come in here or for that matter for into any forum I chose.
> 
> 
> 
> So now here you come and you want to add your two cents into it and that is fine but if what I said did not apply to you then why bother to engage in a psychological struggle?
> 
> Like in this country black people do not have have the right to use the words they
> want to use without white people giving their sanction?
> 
> They can come in here and say what they want but I as a strong black woman am forced to defend my position over and over?
> 
> Go back through all the posts not only here but for the poor missing man named mark and keep in mind those are only two out many. Then you and I can talk about this.
> 
> For that matter set aside that I am black and tell me that the other posts were perfectly acceptable.



I chose yours because you seemed to be very mean... and insulting... so I thought I would diffuse the situation before commenting further....

I am working on my response to this ....  I cannot tell the color of a person who posts here on-line... that's the beauty of this forum... people can speak their hearts without prejudice or bias....  

I also rarely notice the names because they are not real.  

Please allow me to answer the rest of this post in another posting....


----------



## Angel

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Pray tell how that is funny?


Are you an MPD (you can query that online if you like)?

You played the Race Card, when the Race Card wasn't even valid.  

I don't care what color you are, but do not injustice your Race by playing the Race Card when it's not even valid.


----------



## Fat Momma

residentofcre said:
			
		

> I chose yours because you seemed to be very mean... and insulting... so I thought I would diffuse the situation before commenting further....
> 
> I am working on my response to this ....  I cannot tell the color of a person who posts here on-line... that's the beauty of this forum... people can speak their hearts without prejudice or bias....
> 
> I also rarely notice the names because they are not real.
> 
> Please allow me to answer the rest of this post in another posting....



I am quite sure I made it clear that I am black so I am sure that did not escape your attention.

I also know that my posts are no worse than some in here. Thank you for feeling the need to diffuse this problem. This never would have escalated to the point it did if the some of the regulars in here were not discourteous, obnoxious and vindictive. Please not that I did say SOME. 

Some of these topics are not to be ridiculed or mocked. What I find comical is the fact that these same people who love to attack newbies or people whose opinions may not be in agreement with theirs but when that person comes back fighting then it the people who defend themselves are in the wrong.

No, I do not think so.
I again invite you to read all the posts. Then if you want to speak to me I would be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## residentofcre

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> And as a candidate for county commissioner I am wondering why out of all the other posts in this entire website did you choose mine? Is it because I am black?.



Please check my profile... you will see that I post on almost every one of these threads....  I did not know you were black.... 



			
				Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I am black. Both you and I know that. I also know that while I am black I am a human being. Therefore I have the right to speak my mind and come in here or for that matter for into any forum I chose..



I absolutley did not know you are black... the words on my page are all black and white... it's the words and what they say on these forums that make a difference... there is no color, age, or other preference in these posts.... 



			
				Fat Momma said:
			
		

> So now here you come and you want to add your two cents into it and that is fine but if what I said did not apply to you then why bother to engage in a psychological struggle?.



*The struggle of these roadside memorials is a difficult one.  * There is one on Rousby Hall Road that I absolutely do not like.  The mother who placed it there [and guards it] is moarning the death of her son.  The memorial, however, is also a tragic reminder that the reckless actions of her son took the life of an innocent gentleman who was just riding down the road minding his own business.  It breaks the hearts of those of us who mourn his loss too.  Yes, this mother has every right to mourn the loss of her son... but don't we have the right to get on with life?  My heart goes out to her.  No mother should ever have to bury a child.  This memorial, however, is hurting others.  Shouldn't it be moved after a specific period of time?  It's been years.  



			
				Fat Momma said:
			
		

> For that matter set aside that I am black and tell me that the other posts were perfectly acceptable.



Yes... the others were calling attention to the fact that you were posting to a thread that was very old.  Maybe they were short with you... and the fat jokes were rude.... but then again... I tried to quit smoking and gained back the 40 pounds I lost last winter along with 50 more... so my heart went out to you....

In another post someone asked if children knew what death is.  I don't think these memorials are a good way to teach them.  A cross with flowers on the side of the road is not going to make them understand... they wouldn't understand calculous just because you show them a calculator, right?  

I would like to see a time limit on the roadside memorials.... 30 days is even too long...


----------



## Angel

I just want to know if the family is going to maintain the roadside memorial?  If the memorial is in my front yard and I have to yank every damn thing out of the way to mow it, then put every damn thing back out of respect for the family...  What about respect for the property owner?  Is it not enough that the property owner is never allowed to forget the tragedy that occurred on their own property by no fault of their own?  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## willie

*Originally Posted by Fat Momma*:
Look big mouth. We're typing, shouldn't it be "big fingers"? If you want to get to know me...then come meet for coffee, *at the lake*. Takes a brain to figure that one out. 
.
*Fat Momma, exactly what did you mean by "at the lake"?*


----------



## Fat Momma

residentofcre said:
			
		

> Please check my profile... you will see that I post on almost every one of these threads....  I did not know you were black....
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutley did not know you are black... the words on my page are all black and white... it's the words and what they say on these forums that make a difference... there is no color, age, or other preference in these posts....
> 
> 
> 
> *The struggle of these roadside memorials is a difficult one.  * There is one on Rousby Hall Road that I absolutely do not like.  The mother who placed it there [and guards it] is moarning the death of her son.  The memorial, however, is also a tragic reminder that the reckless actions of her son took the life of an innocent gentleman who was just riding down the road minding his own business.  It breaks the hearts of those of us who mourn his loss too.  Yes, this mother has every right to mourn the loss of her son... but don't we have the right to get on with life?  My heart goes out to her.  No mother should ever have to bury a child.  This memorial, however, is hurting others.  Shouldn't it be moved after a specific period of time?  It's been years.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... the others were calling attention to the fact that you were posting to a thread that was very old.  Maybe they were short with you... and the fat jokes were rude.... but then again... I tried to quit smoking and gained back the 40 pounds I lost last winter along with 50 more... so my heart went out to you....
> 
> In another post someone asked if children knew what death is.  I don't think these memorials are a good way to teach them.  A cross with flowers on the side of the road is not going to make them understand... they wouldn't understand calculous just because you show them a calculator, right?
> 
> I would like to see a time limit on the roadside memorials.... 30 days is even too long...




Becky,

thank you for taking the time to write me back. You do not have to worry I will not be returning here ever again. I have seen enough.

If people find it acceptable to make fun of those that are in mourning or harrass someone because they are looking for someone then this is not the place for me. Baynet is a more better enviroment.

Now if you would excuse me I have an 11:30 appointment for coffee.

Good bye.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Angel said:
			
		

> I just want to know if the family is going to maintain the roadside memorial?  If the memorial is in my front yard and I have to yank every damn thing out of the way to mow it, then put every damn thing back out of respect for the family...  What about respect for the property owner?  Is it not enough that the property owner is never allowed to forget the tragedy that occurred on their own property by no fault of their own?  I'm just sayin'.



Do you have one of these memorials in YOUR yard?  If so, we are listening.  If not, your point is mute!  Most are on county or state property and you don't have to mow those areas.  If it's in your yard, then get rid of it. If it's not, then please tell us what the real issue is.  Why would anyone really care about a memorial on the roadside.  It may not mean anything to you but we are a society that is supposed to care about others.  If some feel better with these memorials and it isn't harming you, why can't you let the families do their thing?   
   I have no idea why a roadside memorial (small and unobstuctive) would bother anyone!  We have a lot more visual reminders (lib media) that we see every day that should be bothering us, but don't .............God Bless


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Was scanning though the forums and saw this one and thought I would drop by.

My ex husband and I would never agree on this topic. I think they are ok only because I am over compassionate to other people. If you cut me I swear I would bleed sap.

He on the other hand was the total opposite. He felt that the grave was the most appropriate place to mourn your loss. I always thought that it would serve as a warning to others maybe on a particular road that is infamous for car accidents to take heed or as a reminder that as drivers we should always take caution because car accidents can result in a fatality.  I never had a problem with them most the time but I do think that if you are going to erect one then do not let it go unattended. There is nothing worse then passing one that is uncared for. That to me contradicts the whole purpose of the memorial.

Resident you have a good point in maybe a time limit 3o days seems short to me but it is a good start. Oh maybe placing a time limit only opens up more problems than it is worth but something to think about. 

Oh well I am going to go look at some other forums, new place and I cannot sleep.


----------



## garyt27

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> And as a candidate for county commissioner I am wondering why out of all the other posts in this entire website did you choose mine? Is it because I am black?
> 
> I am black. Both you and I know that. I also know that while I am black I am a human being. Therefore I have the right to speak my mind and come in here or for that matter for into any forum I chose.
> 
> 
> 
> So now here you come and you want to add your two cents into it and that is fine but if what I said did not apply to you then why bother to engage in a psychological struggle?
> 
> Like in this country black people do not have have the right to use the words they
> want to use without white people giving their sanction?
> 
> They can come in here and say what they want but I as a strong black woman am forced to defend my position over and over?
> 
> Go back through all the posts not only here but for the poor missing man named mark and keep in mind those are only two out many. Then you and I can talk about this.
> 
> For that matter set aside that I am black and tell me that the other posts were perfectly acceptable.


Most of the things you have said about some of the people in here are the same things I was thinking, you beat me to it, I have started watching ALL the posts closer. What a bunch of hipocryts. It does no good to challenge this people, they won't come out. I wouldn't either. (too crazy a thing) I have had to turn off the Karma thing myself , cause some of them infuriate me, but now i have taken to little jabs back at them, little jabs for little people. It seems like some have calmed down but I won't. PM me if you want to talk further. Highhorse geeks make me wanna


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

garyt27 said:
			
		

> Most of the things you have said about some of the people in here are the same things I was thinking, you beat me to it, I have started watching ALL the posts closer. What a bunch of hipocryts. It does no good to challenge this people, they won't come out. I wouldn't either. (too crazy a thing) I have had to turn off the Karma thing myself , cause some of them infuriate me, but now i have taken to little jabs back at them, little jabs for little people. It seems like some have calmed down but I won't. PM me if you want to talk further. Highhorse geeks make me wanna




The thing is I felt the same way too. Maybe cause I am still a newbie but I have gone and still go through it.  But I came to the conclusion that this is forum has been going on for a while and the regulars know each other pretty well, kinda like a family and then we (newbies) come in and kind of stir things up and have to go through the initiation of being brought in.

It sucks but it is what it is. The regulars also fight among one another in here as well but they word fight and get over it (for the most part). There are some that don’t and will act immaturely but I would not judge the entire board because of the actions of a few.

No sense getting your panties in twist, this is still just a forum and unless you think your way of thinking and posting in here is actually going to change the world then why worry about it?

Fat Momma, I agree with some of the things you said but to come out swinging did not solve anything. <BTW I loved Fat Momma on TV>  I would stick it out, stand up for yourself but don’t let it get to you. PM me anytime.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

garyt27 said:
			
		

> Most of the things you have said about some of the people in here are the same things I was thinking, you beat me to it, I have started watching ALL the posts closer. What a bunch of hipocryts. It does no good to challenge this people, they won't come out. I wouldn't either. (too crazy a thing) I have had to turn off the Karma thing myself , cause some of them infuriate me, but now i have taken to little jabs back at them, little jabs for little people. It seems like some have calmed down but I won't. PM me if you want to talk further. Highhorse geeks make me wanna


Ahhhhh, now here's a post obviously edited by a second grader. Wait, most second graders write better than this.  My apologies to all the kids who laughed at this too.   

Here we have another noob who HAD to turn off his karma because HE was right and all those who gave him red are wrong.  Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, now here's a post obviously edited by a second grader. Wait, most second graders write better than this.  My apologies to all the kids who laughed at this too.
> 
> Here we have another noob who HAD to turn off his karma because HE was right and all those who gave him red are wrong.  Remind you of anyone?




Be nice! Don't make me come over there!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Be nice! Don't make me come over there!


Trust me, I was being nice.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Trust me, I was being nice.




I might still come over there anyway. What are you wearing?


----------



## Fat Momma

garyt27 said:
			
		

> Most of the things you have said about some of the people in here are the same things I was thinking, you beat me to it, I have started watching ALL the posts closer. What a bunch of hipocryts. It does no good to challenge this people, they won't come out. I wouldn't either. (too crazy a thing) I have had to turn off the Karma thing myself , cause some of them infuriate me, but now i have taken to little jabs back at them, little jabs for little people. It seems like some have calmed down but I won't. PM me if you want to talk further. Highhorse geeks make me wanna




I got a lot of PM's and nice things sent my way so I decided to stay that and I know how much it will pi$$ some people off in here in if I do.

Needless to say that my coffee date did not show up. What a surprise. 

Moving on.....I think that children will learn about death in ways that we may not approve of regardless of these "Death Markers" As for that accident that Becky mentioned yes, you have the right to go on in life, just as much as the mother who mourns her lost son regardless of whose fault it was.

Perhaps other teens passing that way could see that marker and remember....I lost my mother in a car accident. The other driver was at fault and I have a marker, I keep it up and it is not some over the top scene but it is something that when I pass this particular road gives me peace when I see that and in some way think that this marker will let others not forget. They may not know her name but they will take notice.


----------



## garyt27

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, now here's a post obviously edited by a second grader. Wait, most second graders write better than this.  My apologies to all the kids who laughed at this too.
> 
> Here we have another noob who HAD to turn off his karma because HE was right and all those who gave him red are wrong.  Remind you of anyone?


  Are your eyes set so close together that you can't read between the lines?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

garyt27 said:
			
		

> Are your eyes set so close together that you can't read between the lines?


Yea dum dum, I completely missed that all your little threads were directed at me...


----------



## residentofcre

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Perhaps other teens passing that way could see that marker and remember....I lost my mother in a car accident. The other driver was at fault and I have a marker, I keep it up and it is not some over the top scene but it is something that when I pass this particular road gives me peace when I see that and in some way think that this marker will let others not forget. They may not know her name but they will take notice.



After the 30 day limit wouldn't it be better to put something really simple instead of a cross with flowers or teddy bears?  Maybe it could be little round sign that says "life" that could be planted in the place where the memorial was.  It would be easier to mow around, it would not be a distraction, it would open dialogue, and it might be easier to deal with for those who lost someone.  Maybe we could amend the law to add this compromise....

Would that work?

I am sorry to hear about your mother....


----------



## oldman

Not that I'm insensative to anyone that has lost a loved one but I just do not see any sense in roadside memorials.  I think one might have more impact if their car were towed to and placed in front of your property.  That way you are reminded and can pray daily but as for myself I'd rather go to the grave site where they lay at eternal rest or where their ashes were spread.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

residentofcre said:
			
		

> After the 30 day limit wouldn't it be better to put something really simple instead of a cross with flowers or teddy bears?  Maybe it could be little round sign that says "life" that could be planted in the place where the memorial was.  It would be easier to mow around, it would not be a distraction, it would open dialogue, and it might be easier to deal with for those who lost someone.  Maybe we could amend the law to add this compromise....
> 
> Would that work?
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your mother....



I am sorry to hear about your mom too. 

Hi Becky, I am Nicole.

I read your post and it sounds like a nice idea but to me all those signs whether it said life, death the persons name whatever would be the same thing. Maybe the teddys bear symbolize something…I don’t know…but I can honestly say that these markers do not really distract me because I see them as expressions of grief at the loss of life.. 

I think the Roadside memorials are something very personal to the ones that erect them and are a way of marking the location where the life of someone they cared about was lost..to me this is just a smaller scale of the 9/11 memorial that is under development even though that is really not the same thing it does share some common grounds.

 For others those markers represent the death of  someone and maybe that could prevent deaths from similar causes in the future.

But to those people who think it not fair on you to have to look at these flowers, think of it this way…You are only glimpsing at them without connection. I just do not agree that anybody should have the right to tell anyone not to place flowers where someone they loved died or what is acceptable or not. But that is just me.


----------



## FireBrand

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I am sorry to hear about your mom too.
> 
> Hi Becky, I am Nicole.
> 
> I read your post and it sounds like a nice idea but to me all those signs whether it said life, death the persons name whatever would be the same thing. Maybe the teddys bear symbolize something…I don’t know…but I can honestly say that these markers do not really distract me because I see them as expressions of grief at the loss of life..
> 
> I think the Roadside memorials are something very personal to the ones that erect them and are a way of marking the location where the life of someone they cared about was lost..to me this is just a smaller scale of the 9/11 memorial that is under development even though that is really not the same thing it does share some common grounds.
> 
> For others those markers represent the death of someone and maybe that could prevent deaths from similar causes in the future.
> 
> But to those people who think it not fair on you to have to look at these flowers, think of it this way…You are only glimpsing at them without connection. I just do not agree that anybody should have the right to tell anyone not to place flowers where someone they loved died or what is acceptable or not. But that is just me.


 
I agree with Nicole,
Yet,
Those on private property should be by complete permission of the property
owners,
and those on public property should be cleared with public officials.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

oldman said:
			
		

> Not that I'm insensative to anyone that has lost a loved one but I just do not see any sense in roadside memorials.  I think one might have more impact if their car were towed to and placed in front of your property.  That way you are reminded and can pray daily but as for myself I'd rather go to the grave site where they lay at eternal rest or where their ashes were spread.




But maybe the markers mean something different to the ones that place them.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

FireBrand said:
			
		

> I agree with Nicole,
> Yet,
> Those on private property should be by complete permission of the property
> owners,
> and those on public property should be cleared with public officials.




Excellent point FireBrand!


----------



## Fat Momma

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Excellent point FireBrand!



I agree with the little one too. But would also like to add that if someone set's them up then they need to be maintained our of respect.


----------



## FireBrand

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I agree with the little one too. But would also like to add that if someone set's them up then they need to be maintained *out* of respect.


 
Agreed, Big Babe,
Nothing worse than a shabby looking memorial.. !!!!
Little One ???? Let's meet for coffee !!!!!!
P.S.
Stop all the racial Shiat.........O.K.


----------



## Fat Momma

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Agreed, Big Babe,
> Nothing worse than a shabby looking memorial.. !!!!
> Little One ???? Let's meet for coffee !!!!!!
> P.S.
> Stop all the racial Shiat.........O.K.




little one was meant for Nicole and hotstuff is meant for you.   you got it hot stuff no more racial BS I will keep that to the nasty racial PM's I got and keep it out of here. Deal?


----------



## FireBrand

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> little one was meant for Nicole and hotstuff is meant for you.  you got it hot stuff no more racial BS I will keep that to the nasty racial PM's I got and keep it out of here. Deal?


 
Here is my call on racism, see if you agree.........
Let's consider ourselves racist, that's OK.
We were born and raised that way. !!!!
Let's spend every day of our lives proving ourselves wrong in the
deeds that we do and the interactions that we have.
You can still enjoy your whitey cracker milk toast jokes and I can
still enjoy my N*ggy jokes....but when we meet at the front door of
Wal-Mart or wherever, Let's treat each other with mutual love and respect.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Here is my call on racism, see if you agree.........
> Let's consider ourselves racist, that's OK.
> We were born and raised that way. !!!!
> Let's spend every day of our lives proving ourselves wrong in the
> deeds that we do and the interactions that we have.
> You can still enjoy your whitey cracker milk toast jokes and I can
> still enjoy my N*ggy jokes....but when we meet at the front door of
> Wal-Mart or wherever, Let's treat each other with mutual love and respect.



Agreed! I hate racism, love to you Fat momma


----------



## Fat Momma

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Agreed! I hate racism, love to you Fat momma




You got it. I have no problem with that,it was the PM's that started it. But it's all good.


----------



## nomoney

People that use race to try to win an arguement that has nothing to do with race to begin with are ignorant and are just grasping for straws because they don't have any facts to back up what their stance is in the discussion.


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> People that use race to try to win an arguement that has nothing to do with race to begin with are ignorant and are just grasping for straws because they don't have any facts to back up what their stance is in the discussion.



Nomoney,
That may be the case but unless you have all the facts on a given situation or know everything about that person then it would not apply.


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I think the Roadside memorials are something very personal to the ones that erect them and are a way of marking the location where the life of someone they cared about was lost.


 I've always considered them monuments to stupidity. They mark the spot where somebody screwed up and somebody got killed.


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Nomoney,
> That may be the case but unless you have all the facts on a given situation or know everything about that person then it would not apply.


 
same goes for those that use the excuse of "I'm black so why are you disagreeing with me? Is it because I'm black".


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I've always considered them monuments to stupidity. They mark the spot where somebody screwed up and somebody got killed.




So after readng all the threads in here do you still feel the same way?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> same goes for those that use the excuse of "I'm black so why are you disagreeing with me? Is it because I'm black".



Nomoney,

She said that it started when she got some nasty red karam and PM's so maybe there was something in those that made her go that way.


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Nomoney,
> 
> She said that it started when she got some nasty red karam and PM's so maybe there was something in those that made her go that way.


 
so the eff what :shrug:  Maybe she should go whine somewhere else.  I get red karma all the time....but you're right- maybe I should act like fat chick and start yelling at everyone because someone called me a dumbass white chick   That would make it okay.  Right?  I mean that would show that mean karma giver.


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> So after readng all the threads in here do you still feel the same way?


Driving is a skill. The roadside memorials celebrate somebody's lack of skill.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> so the eff what :shrug:  Maybe she should go whine somewhere else.  I get red karma all the time....but you're right- maybe I should act like fat chick and start yelling at everyone because someone called me a dumbass white chick   That would make it okay.  Right?  I mean that would show that mean karma giver.




Nomoney that is not what I said at all and if you think I did then you misunderstood. Just because you get red karma all the time does not mean she has to handle it the way you do or think she should. 

She made a bad choice as some of us do....and it's over and done with. I do not know her well but from the PM's she is not a bad person once you get to talking with her.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Driving is a skill. The roadside memorials celebrate somebody's lack of skill.




I understand what you are saying but what about all the other things that people brought up in here. Do you think they have any bearings as to why they do what they do?


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Nomoney that is not what I said at all and if you think I did then you misunderstood. Just because you get red karma all the time does not mean she has to handle it the way you do or think she should.
> 
> She made a bad choice and it's over and done with.


 

That's all fine and dandy, but a stupid excuse is a stupid excuse.  She gave you a stupid excuse for the way she acted and you fell for it.  Your bad.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> That's all fine and dandy, but a stupid excuse is a stupid excuse.  She gave you a stupid excuse for the way she acted and you fell for it.  Your bad.




So......it happened. It is over why keep dragging it on?
Stupid to you but maybe not her. Right? We all have those moments in our life at one time or another. But I cannot stand here and defend her, that is not my place. You have a good point but as far as I am concerend I am going to let it go....


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> So......it happened. It is over why keep dragging it on?
> Stupid to you but maybe not her. Right? We all have those moments in our life at one time or another.


 
I'm not dragging it on, as my comments were directed to her, not you- you seem to be the one keeping it going.



> But I cannot stand here and defend her, that is not my place. You have a good point but as far as I am concerend I am going to let it go....


 

yet you seem to be doing a pretty good job of defending her. Maybe you'll be the only person she won't threaten to meet up with in the flat tops with her group of "peeps".


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying but what about all the other things that people brought up in here. Do you think they have any bearings as to why they do what they do?


What issues are you refering to? This is a 2 year old thread somebody dredged up, don't really feel like reading it all over again.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm not dragging it on, as my comments were directed to her, not you- you seem to be the one keeping it going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet you seem to be doing a pretty good job of defending her. Maybe you'll be the only person she won't threaten to meet up with in the flat tops with her group of "peeps".




Nomoney,

Please re-read my post. You seem to continue to misunderstand my words.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> What issues are you refering to? This is a 2 year old thread somebody dredged up, don't really feel like reading it all over again.




There are just too many to go into. I had thought you had read them already.

Most are because of personal reasons.


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Nomoney,
> 
> Please re-read my post. You seem to continue to misunderstand my words.


 

You seem to continue the double talk.  I don't need to re-read your posts.  How about you allow me to voice my opinion about fat chick race baiting people in certain discussions without you playing mother teresa, and I won't tell you to go suck a fat one .


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> There are just too many to go into. I had thought you had read them already.
> 
> Most are because of personal reasons.


I did, 2 years ago.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> You seem to continue the double talk.  I don't need to re-read your posts.  How about you allow me to voice my opinion about fat chick race baiting people in certain discussions without you playing mother teresa, and I won't tell you to go suck a fat one .



There is no double talk, so you want it dropped so badly the STFU and move on. 

I am in no way stopping you from stating your opinion. I am not baiting you into anything, if do not want to have this dicussion then don't. If you want to tell me to go suck a fat one that is on you, doesn't mean #### to me and does not make any sense but go ahead if you feel the need to.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I did, 2 years ago.




Then I guess nothing has changed since then so no point going on about it.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Who cares?  :shrug:
> 
> Its not as if there is some Secret Conspiracy, we all know what the Roadside memorials mean.  and to alot of people its a Tacky, Trashy EYESORE




WTF are you talking about? Secret Conspiracy?????? A lot of people think it is tacky and a lot of them do not that is the point of this thread...if it is such an eyesore then look away....


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> There is no double talk, so you want it dropped so badly the STFU and move on.
> 
> I am in no way stopping you from stating your opinion. I am not baiting you into anything, if do not want to have this dicussion then don't. If you want to tell me to go suck a fat one that is on you, doesn't mean #### to me and does not make any sense but go ahead if you feel the need to.


 
 I never said I wanted it dropped?  As you said, I think you missunderstood *yourself*, and need to go back and re-read* your* posts 

I didn't say YOU were baiting anyone  I think at this point you should go back and re-read my posts as you miss understood.  

I didn't say I didn't want to have this discussion...just not with you   But we can continue on if you really feel the need to.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> I never said I wanted it dropped?  As you said, I think you missunderstood *yourself*, and need to go back and re-read* your* posts
> 
> I didn't say YOU were baiting anyone  I think at this point you should go back and re-read my posts as you miss understood.
> 
> I didn't say I didn't want to have this discussion...just not with you   But we can continue on if you really feel the need to.



I answered right. I said I was not baiting you, even though you were insinuating that she was. By that I wanted to make clear that I was not. You did misunderstand my post and to avoid repeating myself I asked you to re-read them.

I am not playing Mother Theresa but why keep dragging this on? 

I have no problemd with you....  
It is just she made a mistake why not just let it go? What is this going to accomplish other than passing a boring day at work?


----------



## nomoney

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I answered right. I said I was not baiting you, even though you were insinuating that she was. By that I wanted to make clear that I was not. You did misunderstand my post and to avoid repeating myself I asked you to re-read them.
> 
> I am not playing Mother Theresa but why keep dragging this on?
> 
> I have no problemd with you....
> It is just she made a mistake why not just let it go? What is this going to accomplish other than passing a boring day at work?


 
I don't care who the heck you're baiting or not baiting. :shrug:My comments have nothing at all to do with you, yet you felt the need to jump in.  I'm not dragging anything on...I am just responding to your drival.

I could care less if you do or dont have a problem with me.  I'm not here to impress anyone.

I'm not holding on to anything to "let it go".  I simply stated my opinion and you felt the need to butt in.  And I'll continue to voice my opinion no matter how much it bugs you.


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> A lot of people think it is tacky and a lot of them do not that is the point of this thread...if it is such an eyesore then look away....


Yes a dirty white cross with faded and tattered artificial flowers is tacky. I hope that if I ever screw up and get myself killed, my friends won't feel compelled to commemorate my stupidity with a roadside memorial. I drive by the Chaney Concrete place on 235 every day, and see the flowers and cross where the lady blew thru the light and hit the concrete mixer. While I'm sure she was a wonderful person and mother, I fail to see how marking the spot where she screwed up can comforting.


----------



## BadGirl

I think it is incredibly disgraceful the way that people erect these roadside memorials, as if a heaping pile of trash can somehow memorialize a person's life.  If the only way that you can pay tribute to a loved one's life is by erecting a pile of unattractive trash and mementos, then something is really wrong with you.  Instead, you should be cherishing the memories of the person, and the events and experiences that you shared - not paying homage to a heap of trash.  But that's just me.


----------



## JOKER

Can't we all just,,,,,,,,,"Get Along"  

http://somdonline.homestead.com/forumidiot.swf


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

nomoney said:
			
		

> I don't care who the heck you're baiting or not baiting. :shrug:My comments have nothing at all to do with you, yet you felt the need to jump in.  I'm not dragging anything on...I am just responding to your drival.
> 
> I could care less if you do or dont have a problem with me.  I'm not here to impress anyone.
> 
> I'm not holding on to anything to "let it go".  I simply stated my opinion and you felt the need to butt in.  And I'll continue to voice my opinion no matter how much it bugs you.



And so will I


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> The STUPID Twit didnt like my comment in this thread either  . must think i have to have her approval before posting





yea that was it.....


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Yes a dirty white cross with faded and tattered artificial flowers is tacky. I hope that if I ever screw up and get myself killed, my friends won't feel compelled to commemorate my stupidity with a roadside memorial. I drive by the Chaney Concrete place on 235 every day, and see the flowers and cross where the lady blew thru the light and hit the concrete mixer. While I'm sure she was a wonderful person and mother, I fail to see how marking the spot where she screwed up can comforting.



You are right, we did say that very same thing on a few of the newer posts. That if someone erects a marker than they should at least maintain the marker.

I agree that that is tacky to have faded teddy bears and clutter out there but I guess I still do not see what the problem is with someone erecting something to help with their grieving process. 

I am not out to change your mind, you have a right to your opinion and I am not trying to take that away. I am just adding my opinion and opening it up for discussion.


----------



## Fat Momma

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Back off you TWIT



Or what you efffing mother fu^er. What they eff are you going to do?
Write more stupid shi^t?


----------



## Dickinsmd

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Back off you TWIT


----------



## Dickinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Or what you efffing mother fu^er. What they eff are you going to do?
> Write more stupid shi^t?


Hey sister, how are you?


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Or what you efffing mother fu^er. What they eff are you going to do?
> Write more stupid shi^t?


 
wow, you're really an intelligent well spoken woman.


----------



## JOKER

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Or what you efffing mother fu^er. What they eff are you going to do?
> Write more stupid shi^t?



Hey Fat Momma this one is for you!  

http://somdonline.homestead.com/forumidiot.swf


----------



## Fat Momma

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> You are right, we did say that very same thing on a few of the newer posts. That if someone erects a marker than they should at least maintain the marker.
> 
> I agree that that is tacky to have faded teddy bears and clutter out there but I guess I still do not see what the problem is with someone erecting something to help with their grieving process.
> 
> I am not out to change your mind, you have a right to your opinion and I am not trying to take that away. I am just adding my opinion and opening it up for discussion.



Nicole, 

Girl I got it from here. You are not a twit you are one of the nicest and smartest one in here. Fu6k them if they don't like what you say. You have a right to say it just like they did.

Don't waste your time on it because those two have not said one thing that made any sense and are just stirring up trouble for you. You are better than that.

Like I said I have no problem with standing behind what I say. I am not going to sit here and go on and on about it. I said what I said.

You want to take it further than I have no problem with that either just do puss out like BS did.


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> wow, you're really an intelligent well spoken woman.




Like you have room to talk, dumbazz. Your posts read like a 12 year old.


----------



## Fat Momma

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Another Keyboard Bada$$



Thats right, you think you are a bad azz? Prove it.


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Nicole,
> 
> Girl I got it from here. You are not a twit you are one of the nicest and smartest one in here. Fu6k them if they don't like what you say. You have a right to say it just like they did.
> 
> Don't waste your time on it because those two have not said one thing that made any sense and are just stirring up trouble for you. You are better than that.
> 
> Like I said I have no problem with standing behind what I say. I am not going to sit here and go on and on about it. I said what I said.
> 
> You want to take it further than I have no problem with that either just do puss out like BS did.


 

How did BS gal puss out?


----------



## Fat Momma

JOKER said:
			
		

> Hey Fat Momma this one is for you!
> 
> http://somdonline.homestead.com/forumidiot.swf




Oh what a winner. Right back at you.


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Like you have room to talk, dumbazz. Your posts read like a 12 year old.


 
It isn't my fault that you read at the same level as a 12 year old.


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> How did BS gal puss out?



What word did you not understand?


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> It isn't my fault that you read at the same level as a 12 year old.




So you write like a 12 year because you think I read like one?
Oh wow snappy comeback.


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> What word did you not understand?


 

What word did you not understand?  Ummm   maybe the word "HOW".  As in what did she not do?


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> What word did you not understand?  Ummm   maybe the word "HOW".  As in what did she not do?



Why don't you ask her. 
We were there and she did not show up.
Easy enough for you to understand why ####forbrains?


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Why don't you ask her.
> We were there and she did not show up.
> Easy enough for you to understand why ####forbrains?


 
Oh, so you took this crap so serious that you got a buncha peeps from your hood to stand out somewhere and meet some chick from the internet cause she "gone and done disrespected you yo", right?

Were you at wawa the other night?


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> What word did you not understand?  Ummm   maybe the word "HOW".  As in what did she not do?



You are nothing more but an Internet coward who is emboldened by anonymity so that you think you have the right to foist your unwarranted horning and rudeness to others in a forum. You people give the Internet and its forums a bad name.


Why don’t you share your real identity and location, and you can confront me in person.

You remark about my behavior yet yours is libelous and cowardly.


----------



## Big Momma

I come in here today lookin for some good biscuit recipies, and praise ol' lord what do I see but some ghetto hoochy wannabe tryin to be like good ol' big momma.  How dare you come in here confusin these po' white folks into thinkin that ol' big momma is anything like you.  

Listen fat hooch, don't be gettin all upset with everyone here just cause it be takin two dogs to bark at your fat ass.  It aint their fault you done and gone ate the whole Sunday dinner.  Lay off these folks-they don't mean no harm.  

Keep it up disrespectin our people and I'll slap you bald headed.


----------



## Fat Momma

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I come in here today lookin for some good biscuit recipies, and praise ol' lord what do I see but some ghetto hoochy wannabe tryin to be like good ol' big momma.  How dare you come in here confusin these po' white folks into thinkin that ol' big momma is anything like you.
> 
> Listen fat hooch, don't be gettin all upset with everyone here just cause it be takin two dogs to bark at your fat ass.  It aint their fault you done and gone ate the whole Sunday dinner.  Lay off these folks-they don't mean no harm.
> 
> Keep it up disrespectin our people and I'll slap you bald headed.



Then bring on Uncle Tom wannabe. Anytime, anywhere. Talk is cheap and your talk is a disgrace to black people. WTF is wrong with you talking like that? You need to go back to school in the 5th grade where you left off and try to educate yourself. People like you is what gives our people a bad rap.


----------



## Dickinsmd

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I come in here today lookin for some good biscuit recipies, and praise ol' lord what do I see but some ghetto hoochy wannabe tryin to be like good ol' big momma.  How dare you come in here confusin these po' white folks into thinkin that ol' big momma is anything like you.
> 
> Listen fat hooch, don't be gettin all upset with everyone here just cause it be takin two dogs to bark at your fat ass.  It aint their fault you done and gone ate the whole Sunday dinner.  Lay off these folks-they don't mean no harm.
> 
> Keep it up disrespectin our people and I'll slap you bald headed.


Hey sexy...


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> You are nothing more but an Internet coward who is emboldened by anonymity so that you think you have the right to foist your unwarranted horning and rudeness to others in a forum. You people give the Internet and its forums a bad name.
> 
> 
> Why don’t you share your real identity and location, and you can confront me in person.
> 
> You remark about my behavior yet yours is libelous and cowardly.


 

First off, this is a really boring MPD.

Second off more people on here know me in person then most think.  The rest of y'all I could give a rats ass if I ever met you in person.  

But I'm glad that I'm so famous that I give the whole internet and all the forums on it a bad name   That wasn't what I was shooting for, but it makes my day none the less.

I'm glad you think I'm a coward.  In my opinion "this mpd" is ignorant.  To think that you can't even voice yourself in writing effectively enough to get your point across that you have to resort to meeting with people in person to get your point across.  What you gonna do?  Bring all your cousins and their baby's daddys to kick someones ass that pissed you off on the internet because you're not intelligent enough to end a disagreement with words?
Get a life.


----------



## Dickinsmd

nomoney said:
			
		

> First off, this is a really boring MPD.
> 
> Second off more people on here know me in person then most think.  The rest of y'all I could give a rats ass if I ever met you in person.
> 
> But I'm glad that I'm so famous that I give the whole internet and all the forums on it a bad name   That wasn't what I was shooting for, but it makes my day none the less.
> 
> I'm glad you think I'm a coward.  In my opinion "this mpd" is ignorant.  To think that you can't even voice yourself in writing effectively enough to get your point across that you have to resort to meeting with people in person to get your point across.  What you gonna do?  Bring all your cousins and their baby's daddys to kick someones ass that pissed you off on the internet because you're not intelligent enough to end a disagreement with words?
> Get a life.


What's an MPD?


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> First off, this is a really boring MPD.
> 
> Second off more people on here know me in person then most think.  The rest of y'all I could give a rats ass if I ever met you in person.
> 
> But I'm glad that I'm so famous that I give the whole internet and all the forums on it a bad name   That wasn't what I was shooting for, but it makes my day none the less.
> 
> I'm glad you think I'm a coward.  In my opinion "this mpd" is ignorant.  To think that you can't even voice yourself in writing effectively enough to get your point across that you have to resort to meeting with people in person to get your point across.  What you gonna do?  Bring all your cousins and their baby's daddys to kick someones ass that pissed you off on the internet because you're not intelligent enough to end a disagreement with words?
> Get a life.



I do not think you are a coward you are one. Don't whine about it. I am doing the same thing you did to others. Get over it. Why can't you meet me in person? If you feel that strongly about what you said then meeting in person would not sway you. A one on one chat would have better effects and remove all this other crap. Suck it up and stand by your words.


----------



## Big Momma

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Then bring on Uncle Tom wannabe. Anytime, anywhere. Talk is cheap and your talk is a disgrace to black people. WTF is wrong with you talking like that? You need to go back to school in the 5th grade where you left off and try to educate yourself. People like you is what gives our people a bad rap.




Gee, took a little edit huh? Couldn't be sayin what needed to be said the first time?  Do I got your little fat ass flabergasted?  

The only disgrace to black people I see on these boards is the little hooch I be seeing trying to pick fights with every one here just because they don't agree with your idea of a roadside tribute to the dead.  Don't you realize that you aint doin nothin but streghthen the stereotypes of blacks by actin like the fool the way you're carrying on?  You need to pull out your weaves, take off them long as designed nails, and read a little of our peoples history before you continue to act like the ghetto hooch you're portrayin here today.


----------



## Dickinsmd

You sistas need a Dick sandwich.


----------



## Fat Momma

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Gee, took a little edit huh? Couldn't be sayin what needed to be said the first time?  Do I got your little fat ass flabergasted?
> 
> The only disgrace to black people I see on these boards is the little hooch I be seeing trying to pick fights with every one here just because they don't agree with your idea of a roadside tribute to the dead.  Don't you realize that you aint doin nothin but streghthen the stereotypes of blacks by actin like the fool the way you're carrying on?  You need to pull out your weaves, take off them long as designed nails, and read a little of our peoples history before you continue to act like the ghetto hooch you're portrayin here today.



Your post made no sense at all. What are you trying to say? I be seeing? WTF can you not speak proper english? 

Let me throw that back at you fatazz, Don't you realize that you Are doing nothing but streghthen the stereotypes of blacks by acting like the fool the way you're carrying on?

Anybody acting like a ghetto hooch would be you. Talking like you are Aunt Jimamma. Black people have come a long way from that BS. You freaking MPD.


----------



## YoDrama

*Rip*

This thread is  DEAD  

Who will volunteer to erect a tacky, dirty, faded, memorial for all the foolish idiots it appeases?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Battle of the MPD's....where's FOX when ya need em?


----------



## nomoney

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I do not think you are a coward you are one. Don't whine about it. I am doing the same thing you did to others. Get over it. Why can't you meet me in person? If you feel that strongly about what you said then meeting in person would not sway you. A one on one chat would have better effects and remove all this other crap. Suck it up and stand by your words.


 
Okay cool. Could we like totally meet in the playground by the jungle gym?


----------



## morganj614

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Your post made no sense at all. What are you trying to say? I be seeing? WTF can you not speak proper english?
> Let me throw that back at you fatazz, Don't you realize that you Are doing nothing but streghthen the stereotypes of blacks by acting like the fool the way you're carrying on?
> Anybody acting like a ghetto hooch would be you. Talking like you are Aunt Jimamma. Black people have come a long way from that BS. You freaking MPD.



You sure do spell like an ignorant white person


----------



## Cowgirl

Fat Momma, 
  I find it hilarious that you are getting on Big Momma for talking ebonics or whatever crap that is, when your first posts were exactly like that.  You and wasntme were having a great ole time chattin it up....   Like the pot calling the kettle black.  Oh crap....there goes the race thing again.    




You all make me want to stab myself in the eye with my pen.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You sure do spell like an ignorant white person


----------



## Too Hot 4u

*You Go Fat Momma*

 She said that same thing to me when the forum ganged up on me.
She is a MPD.

I think you are fine and don’t let the few losers in here spoil it for you. Their posts were lame at best because you were one up on them.

It is not worth your time girlfriend and let it go. It is like arguing with a bunch of retards.
They think they know everything and make complete and utter asses out of themselves everytime.


----------



## aps45819

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Talking like you are Aunt Jimamma. Black people have come a long way from that BS..


Big Momma might talk like Aunt Jemima, but I'll bet she wasn't at the WaWa last Saturday night.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You sure do spell like an ignorant white person




That was so lame....she did not write that she took it from the other post.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Big Momma might talk like Aunt Jemima, but I'll bet she wasn't at the WaWa last Saturday night.




But I bet you were...white on the outside chocolate on the inside?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Go big momma you stick to your guns!


----------



## aps45819

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> But I bet you were...white on the outside chocolate on the inside?


Naw, I'm so white I make Casper look like a shadow


----------



## morganj614

For all dumbasses giving me karma about talking like an ignorant white person...

All of Fat Mommas posts sound like an ig'nant white person. DO you get it now?

Big momma is 2 in my book


----------



## Too Hot 4u

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Naw, I'm so white I make Casper look like a shadow



Now that was FUNNY!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Patrick said:
			
		

> And yet you felt the need to throw your 2 cents in!  Talk about retarded



ummm. what did you just do?????


----------



## Too Hot 4u

morganj614 said:
			
		

> For all dumbasses giving me karma about talking like an ignorant white person...
> 
> All of Fat Mommas posts sound like an ig'nant white person. DO you get it now?
> 
> Big momma is 2 in my book



Ok that was funny too!


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Big momma is 2 in my book


 And I hate almost everybody.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> And I hate almost everybody.




but you are so cute!!!!!


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> but you are so cute!!!!!


I am AWESOME!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I am AWESOME!



YES YOU ARE! I love every single post you write! You are just too funny


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Patrick said:
			
		

> Simply pointed out you are retarded.




The please point out why it is retarded that I did it and not retarded that you did the same exact thing?


----------



## Dickinsmd




----------



## jwwb2000

Aps


----------



## Dickinsmd

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Guess we know how the Fracas at Wawa started


It started when some pickle looked at my babys booty.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Patrick said:
			
		

> I'm not the one handing out retarded advice.




That's it?????You have got be kidding me. Go back to the rock you crawled out from under "Patrick" and STFU


----------



## nomoney

I'm withdrawing from this fart fest.  I just remembered that I'm not an MPD, so I guess I don't belong.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Guess we know how the Fracas at Wawa started




God you are just so freaking dumb.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm withdrawing from this fart fest.  I just remembered that I'm not an MPD, so I guess I don't belong.




Bye....don't let the door hit you in the ass when you leave


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> And your an Emancipated T!ttie-less Blonde Ethiopian with an exagerated sense of self worth


 
YOUR??? Did you mean you're?
You think you look better? LOL right.


----------



## mv_princess

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> And your an Emancipated T!ttie-less Blonde Ethiopian with an exagerated sense of self worth


 I will clean my keyboard now, thank you


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I will clean my keyboard now, thank you



Jacking off to my pic again?


----------



## Fat Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Bye....don't let the door hit you in the ass when you leave



 Well I guess not all the ones in here are bad. Unless you are a MPD.


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm withdrawing from this fart fest.  I just remembered that I'm not an MPD, so I guess I don't belong.




Thats your excuse for everything....MPD. You got put in your place.
Buh bye.


----------



## K_Jo

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Thats your excuse for everything....MPD. You got put in your place.
> Buh bye.


----------



## nomoney

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


 
 

3 snaps in a z formation baby.


----------



## Fat Momma

nomoney said:
			
		

> 3 snaps in a z formation baby.




I KNEW you weren't really gone.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Dumb@$$ Fat Momma (or TooHot4U MPD)
> 
> Grey vs Gray
> 
> Both are a Color, the word *GREY* is the British/English (ie original) and *GRAY* is the Americanized (ie Newer).
> 
> 
> From Dictionary.com Link






Don’t bring me into your dumbazz shiat. I know the difference in the two words.
WTF are you talking about? Stupid drama queen, get it in your head, I am not an MPD.

You have nothing better to do than sit in here hoping someone says something about you or something that you can jump on? Then you waste even more time posting things like above and tell others to get a life????

Shrinky dink, GTFOY, you are a freaking loser. Why did you ask what gray was then go and post this....you need to go hang yourself.


----------



## Fat Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Don’t bring me into your dumbazz shiat. I know the difference in the two words.
> WTF are you talking about? Stupid drama queen, get it in your head, I am not an MPD.
> 
> You have nothing better to do than sit in here hoping someone says something about you or something that you can jump on? Then you waste even more time posting things like above and tell others to get a life????
> 
> Shrinky dink, GTFOY, you are a freaking loser. Why did you ask what gray was then go and post this....you need to go hang yourself.




The reason small di^k accuses you of being an MPD is because he has a few himself. 

Around the same time he posted that he sent me karma so that goes to show what a loser he is…..he should not worry about grey/gray and look up the word received…..looks like we are not the only ones that do not like DA. Check out the karma someone sent him.

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Cowgirl

> I wish you would stab yourself in the eye..I hate it when you come in these threads you are a complete and utter fool



Why don't you leave your name next time?






> 09-12-2006 02:36 PM  WTF r u an MPD? Stop you are losing the battle for us



Ok, an MPD? I joined this forum 4 yrs ago.....

And I'm losing the battle for you?  Get an effing life....   A battle?  It's an internet forum.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> And I'm losing the battle for you?  Get an effing life....   A battle?  It's an internet forum.


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

>



point taken, mikey.


----------



## Fat Momma

Roadside Memorials 09-12-2006 07:20 PM Tell mikey...people who can track karma are retards 

Thanks for the green baby but I have no clue what you are talking about.
Clue me in sweety.

And to the retard that keeps posting this
Roadside Memorials 09-12-2006 08:27 PM Hi Slotted. Go beat your wife. 

Why don't you go beat her for him, after you are done go beat off yourself and STFU, loser


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Roadside Memorials 09-12-2006 07:20 PM Tell mikey...people who can track karma are retards
> 
> Thanks for the green baby but I have no clue what you are talking about.
> Clue me in sweety.


Here, they can have this...


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Here, they can have this...


OMG!!!


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Here, they can have this...



See I was trying to be nice and you go and send ala ball in a cup.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> See I was trying to be nice and you go and send ala ball in a cup.


That is for your anonymous karma giver...  

P.S.  I have no clue how to track krama and some who think they do really don't.


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> That is for your anonymous karma giver...
> 
> P.S.  I have no clue how to track krama and some who think they do really don't.


\

Ohhhh my bad..... sorry.


----------



## Fat Momma

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Why don't you leave your name next time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, an MPD? I joined this forum 4 yrs ago.....
> 
> And I'm losing the battle for you?  Get an effing life....   A battle?  It's an internet forum.




Not that I lweft that for you, but now you know what all the other people were saying about unsigned red karma.


----------



## willie

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Not that I lweft that for you, but now you know what all the other people were saying about unsigned red karma.


Fat Momma smells like a Caucasian Hen.


----------



## Fat Momma

willie said:
			
		

> Fat Momma smells like a Caucasian Hen.




And why is that wee Willie? Because I happen to speak and write better than you think I should? Please explain to me what you meant in your last statement….I am waiting with anticipation at your cleverness. 

You smell like a old caucasian #### but what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## willie

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> And why is that wee Willie? Because I happen to speak and write better than you think I should? Please explain to me what you meant in your last statement….I am waiting with anticipation at your cleverness.
> 
> You smell like a old caucasian #### but what does that have to do with anything?


Yep, lousy Ebonics.


----------



## Fat Momma

willie said:
			
		

> Yep, lousy Ebonics.




Ebonics was created by some black people with a lack of education and self esteem. Which I do not lack in either. But I am 100% black and proud of it.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

willie said:
			
		

> Fat Momma smells like a Caucasian Hen.




and why would you  know how that smells??????


----------



## Negative Nancy

Looks like it's time to drag this one out again.

Chancellors Run and Foxchase Drive:shrug:

Almost saw another person killed there today. It's a blind curve, STAY OUT OF THE ROAD PEOPLE.


----------

